# Zhuhai Air Show 2012



## air marshal

*Airshow China 2012*







The 9th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition (namely Airshow China 2012) is taking place in Zhuhai, Guangdong, China, from November 13-18, 2012. The show is sponsored by Guangdong Provincial People¡¯s Government, Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, China Council for the Promotion of International Trade, Civil Aviation Administration of China, the Air Force of PLA, China Aviation Industry Corporation, Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd., China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation and China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, with Zhuhai Airshow Co., Ltd. as the official organizer.

The biennial Airshow China is the only international aerospace trade show approved by the State Council, with Zhuhai appointed as the permanent host city. It features the display of real-size product, trade talks, technological exchange and flying display. Since 1996, the show has witnessed 8 successful sessions, emerging as one of the most famous airshows in the world. It is a gateway for international aerospace enterprises to showcase the latest products and technologies and a top exhibition brand name in Zhuhai.

The organizer of Airshow China devotes itself to making the show more international and professional. Up to now, preparation work for the show has been undergoing smoothly, with exhibitor registration ending with a new record of 28,200 sqm in indoor space order that includes some 650 exhibitors with 80 aircraft from 39 countries and regions.

There is a new breakthrough in domestic participation. Airlines from CAAC, the Air Force of PLA, China Aviation Industry Corporation, Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd.(COMAC), China Aerospace Science & Technology Corporation and China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation will again have a big presence and stage their most advanced aviation and aerospace products and technologies in various forms.

CAAC, along with the four major airlines in China, will demonstrate the image of domestic airlines in a 1200 sqm booth. The Air Force of PLA will unveil a number of military aircraft and likely bring some veteran aircraft as well. China Aviation Industry Corporation will showcase its full-range key products in military & civil aviation, helicopter, general aviation, engine and airborne systems, in addition to a fleet for outdoor static display. COMAC will set up a multimedia booth that combines sound, light and electric fixtures. It will use the white film projection, holographic touch screen and face recognition interactive wall to introduce its products and showcase its corporation image in a lively way, and the homemade jetliner ARJ 21will fly to the show again for static display and flying demonstration. China Aerospace Science & Technology Corporation will showcase diversified aerospace technologies, launch vehicles and systems for civil applications, including the latest manned spaceship, missile launching vehicle, UAV and other products of global competitiveness. China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation will focus on integrated arm systems, that will see the display of about 50 military products, including the attack-defense simulation system. Increased defense equipment will be a new highlight at Airshow China 2012, featuring by China South Industries Group Corporation and its subsidiary companies¡¯ debut at the show, which will display a series of aero defense products. Xinxing Cathay International Group will display the large-sized, instantly inflatable hangar, the only of its kind in China, and the advanced portable air traffic control tower. Private aerospace sectors such as Beijing Symbol of Power Technology Development Co., Ltd., Simmake UR Electronic Technology Co., Ltd., Zenisun Group are also playing a bigger part the show.

The overseas exhibitors also see a big growth, improving the international scenario of the show. Airshow China¡¯s world famous regular exhibitors inlcuding Boeing, Airbus, Rolls-Royce, SUKHOI and GE Aviation have signed up for the show. Some of them, like Bombardier, GIFAS, CFM International, and Honeywell have booked bigger booths. After years of absence from Airshow China, the world famous aviation enterprises, Goodrich, Bell Helicopter and Liebherr are also coming back, in addition to new comers like Eaton.

Flying display at Airshow China 2012 is always an eye-catching event that brings the audience excitement and pleasure. A great number of military and civil aircraft from international manufacturers and operators will display the latest type of aircraft and some of them will conduct flying demonstration. The Chinese and overseas aerobatic teams will stage thrilling maneuvers at Airshow China 2012. The ¡®August 1st¡¯ Aerobatic Team of the Chinese Air Force will fly J-10 fighters and perform their outstanding flying skills. Russian ¡°Knights¡± -the only aerobatic team flying heavy fighters, will come back to the Airshow China stage after 6 years absence and will perform in the formation of 5 fighters. Breitling Jet Team, the only private aerobatic team in the world whose members are retired pilots from the French Air Force and French ¡°Patrouille de France¡± Aerobatic Team, will make its debut in China in 7 jets formation. This team, delivering more than 50 performances in European airshows, F1 Match and other sports competitions every year, is the champion of the FAI Flight Competition. Breitling Wing Walking Team, featured by two beauties standing on the wings of two Boeing Stearman aircraft, is also the very first time to Zhuhai. The amazing catwalk and dance of the two beauties on wings of the flying aircraft will be full of excitement and enjoyment. Breitling Rocket Man Yves Rosy, known as the first flying human being in the world after flying across the English Channel and the Apls, has confirmed to perform at Airshow China 2012- in his jet power wings, and on aboard a helicopter; Rossy will jump out when the helicopter reaches a certain altitude, turn on the 4 jet engines and fly for 6 to 8 minutes in the sky

The professional scenario of Airshow China 2012 is to be highlighted by high-profile conferences and forums of various topics in the industry, including Airshow China 2012 B to B Meetings, China International Aviation & Aerospace Summit, China International General Aviation Forum, GHMT Aviation Industries Forum, the 3rd China Aviation Day, COMAC Night and Aerospace Laureate Awards.

Airshow China 2012 News Release

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## umair86pk

What about PAF are they going?


----------



## batmannow

Good luck china!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## turbo charged

will JF-17 perform?


----------



## Fanling Monk

Air show picture from TV








First appearance of Pakistan's J_17 Thunder Lightning








J-10








Russian jet drops lightning bombs







PLAAF practice run

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Fanling Monk

C802 Anti Ship missile








&#22269;&#20135;&#38647;&#31070;6&#28369;&#32724;&#21046;&#23548;&#28856;&#24377;








K1a Anti Air missile 








Mid air refueling








J-7EB Fighter Jet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fanling Monk

turbo charged said:


> will JF-17 perform?




Definitely the J-17 has arrived on the 12th of Sept

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Mosamania

Fanling Monk said:


> Russian jet drops lightning bombs



These are called "Flares" not "lightning bombs"........

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

Mosamania said:


> These are called "Flares" not "lightning bombs"........



he was using google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

Finally some place to get authentic updates on thunder program/progress.


----------



## Fanling Monk

Mosamania said:


> These are called "Flares" not "lightning bombs"........




Thanks, I guess my translations are less than perfect and rather small pictures on the oncoming airshow. I tried.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## batmannow

Very good luck to chinese friends, hopefully they will send us some real good pics & videoes of the show.
Well am intersted in J-16z & J-31z platforms , hopefully get more details of them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fanling Monk

&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#31354;&#20891;&#26541;&#40857;&#25112;&#26426;&#23558;&#20877;&#27425;&#20142;&#30456;&#29664;&#28023;&#33322;&#23637;


&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#23637;&#29664;&#28023;&#25191;&#22996;&#20250;28&#26085;&#19979;&#21320;&#23459;&#24067;&#65292;&#32487;&#20013;&#22269;&#31354;&#20891;&#8220;&#20843;&#19968;&#8221;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#38431;&#12289;&#27431;&#27954;&#8220;&#30334;&#24180;&#28789;&#8221;&#21943;&#27668;&#26426;&#29305;&#25216;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#38431;&#12289; &#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#8220;&#21191;&#22763;&#8221;&#29305;&#25216;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#38431;&#23558;&#22312;&#20170;&#24180;11&#26376;&#22312;&#29664;&#28023;&#20030;&#34892;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#23637;&#19978;&#28436;&#8220;&#31354;&#20013;&#33453;&#34174;&#8221;&#22806;&#65292;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#31354;&#20891;&#20063;&#23558;&#27966; &#8220;&#26541;&#40857;&#8221;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#22312;&#33322;&#23637;&#19978;&#31354;&#19968;&#23637;&#38596;&#39118;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#29664;&#28023;&#20030;&#21150;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#23637;&#65292;&#26159;&#22269;&#20869;&#30446;&#21069;&#21807;&#19968;&#26377;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#30340;&#19987;&#19994;&#23637;&#20250;&#12290;&#8220;&#22312;&#26412;&#23626;&#33322;&#23637;&#19978;&#65292;&#38500;&#19990;&#30028;&#21508;&#22269;&#39134;&#26426;&#21046;&#36896;&#21830;&#21644; &#36816;&#33829;&#21830;&#24102;&#26469;&#30340;&#22810;&#27454;&#20891;&#12289;&#27665;&#29992;&#26032;&#24335;&#39134;&#26426;&#23558;&#36827;&#34892;&#24615;&#33021;&#23637;&#31034;&#39134;&#34892;&#22806;&#65292;&#22810;&#25903;&#19990;&#30028;&#19968;&#27969;&#30340;&#29305;&#25216;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#38431;&#20063;&#23558;&#32473;&#29616;&#22330;&#35266;&#20247;&#22857;&#29486; &#26356;&#20026;&#31934;&#24425;&#30340;&#34920;&#28436;&#12290;&#8221;&#29664;&#28023;&#33322;&#23637;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;&#26446;&#24847;&#36745;&#35828;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#24050;&#30830;&#23450;&#21442;&#21152;&#26412;&#23626;&#33322;&#23637;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#31354;&#20891;&#8220;&#20843;&#19968;&#8221;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#38431;&#65292;&#23558;&#39550;&#39542;&#20808;&#36827;&#30340;&#27516;10&#25112;&#40560;&#65292;&#29983;&#21160;&#20877;&#29616;&#8220;&#39764;&#39740;&#32534; &#38431;&#8221;&#30340;&#24778;&#38505;&#21050;&#28608;&#12290;&#22312;&#38420;&#21035;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#23637;6&#24180;&#21518;&#65292;&#20840;&#29699;&#21807;&#19968;&#19968;&#25903;&#20351;&#29992;&#37325;&#22411;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#36827;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#30340;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#31354;&#20891;&#8220;&#21191;&#22763;&#8221;&#29305;&#25216;&#39134;&#34892; &#34920;&#28436;&#38431;&#23558;&#22312;&#29664;&#28023;&#19978;&#31354;&#36827;&#34892;9&#22330;&#27425;5&#26426;&#32534;&#38431;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#65292;&#24102;&#32473;&#35266;&#20247;&#20840;&#26032;&#30340;&#38663;&#25788;&#12290;&#39318;&#27425;&#26469;&#21326;&#29486;&#25216;&#30340;&#29790;&#22763;&#8220;&#30334;&#24180;&#28789;&#8221;&#21943;&#27668;&#26426; &#29305;&#25216;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#38431;&#65292;&#23558;&#30001;&#28165;&#19968;&#33394;&#30340;&#27861;&#22269;&#31354;&#20891;&#21644;&#8220;&#27861;&#20848;&#35199;&#24033;&#36923;&#20853;&#8221;&#29305;&#25216;&#39134;&#34892;&#34920;&#28436;&#38431;&#30340;&#36864;&#24441;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#39550;&#26426;&#32452;&#25104;7&#26426;&#32534;&#38431;&#65292;&#24102; &#32473;&#35266;&#20247;&#24778;&#24515;&#21160;&#39748;&#30340;&#35270;&#35273;&#20139;&#21463;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25130;&#33267;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#24050;&#26377;&#36229;&#36807;90&#26550;&#39134;&#34892;&#22120;&#23454;&#29289;&#30830;&#23450;&#21442;&#21152;&#26412;&#23626;&#33322;&#23637;&#65292;&#22791;&#21463;&#20851;&#27880;&#30340;&#31070;&#33311;&#20061;&#21495;&#39134;&#33337;&#36820;&#22238;&#33329;&#20063;&#23558;&#22312;&#33322;&#23637;&#29616;&#22330;&#20142; &#30456;&#12290;


Google Translate:


The Xiaolong aircraft (J-17 Thunder) of Pakistan Air Force will again be unveiled in Zhuhai Airshow

China Air Show Zhuhai Executive Committee announced on the afternoon of the 28th, following the Chinese Air Force "August" flight demonstration team, Europe Breitling jet aerobatics team, the Russian "Warriors" aerobatics team in November of this year, held in ZhuhaiChina air show staged aerial ballet, the Pakistan air Force will also send the "Fierce Dragon" fighter in the air show over to show their glory.

Held in Zhuhai Airshow China, is currently the only professional exhibition flight performances. "At this air show, in addition to a variety of military, civilian world aircraft manufacturers and operators to bring new aircraft flight performance show, the multivessel world-class aerobatics team will also give audience to dedicate more brilliant performances. Zhuhai Airshow Co., Ltd. Li Yi-hui said.

It is understood, has determined that the Chinese Air Force to participate in this air show, "August" flight demonstration team, the driving state-of-the-art F-10 fighting eagles vividly the thrills of the "devil formation. The screenings 9 5 aircraft formation aerobatic aerobatics team of the Russian Air Force after an absence of six years of Airshow China, the world's only one use of heavy fighter performing "Warriors" over in Zhuhai, to bring the audience a new shock. In China for the first time the audience in the Swiss Breitling jet aerobatics team, by all the French Air Force and "France patrols" aerobatics team of retired pilots flew up 7 plane formation, bringing the audience thrilling visual experience.

So far, more than 90 aircraft in kind to identify the participants in this air show concern spacecraft Shenzhou Nine return capsule will also be unveiled in the air show site.


............







Following the Chinese Air Force "August" flight demonstration team, the European "Breitling jet aerobatic demonstration team, the Russian" Warriors "aerobatics team staged in November this year at Airshow China in Zhuhai aerial ballet, Pakistan Air Force will also send Xiaolong (F-17) fighter air show over to show Endowment. (Translated from original by Google)









Rockwell Collins first GATM upgrade aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fanling Monk

Titanium Metals Corp (US) to participate in the 2012 China Airshow








LM-2E 







Long Triacetate 


*LM-2E *is a large two strap-on launch vehicle, the full arrows takeoff weight of 460 tons, 49.7 meters in length; Long *Triacetate* is a launch vehicle, all arrows takeoff weight of 425 tons, the total length of 54.838 m, is the main rocket for commercial satellite launching services in China.








China developed the country's first all-composite light business jet - "pilot" 150 aircraft testing machine. The model will be the wing and fuselage docking work, and will debut in this year's Zhuhai Air Show.








Hawker Beechcraft Corporation is going to be there with Baron G58













*Breitling Jet Team* will put on a 18&#8211;20 minutes and includes close formation flying, opposition passes, solo routines and synchronized manoeuvres.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fanling Monk

KS1A anti-aircraft missiles








Western media: a Chinese made UCAV similar to Northrop Grumman's X-47B will appear in the Show

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

*PAKISTAN AIR FORCE* name is mentioned in the list of *Zuhai Air Show 2012*.
Airshow China 2012 Aircraft List

Appearance Confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

*Major Events & Forums at Airshow China 2012
.
Major Events & Forums at Airshow China 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*SHOW SCHEDULE*

*Event	Build-up* 
*5-11 Nov.*
Hour	08:30-18:00
*12 Nov.*
08:30-12:00	

*Press Day	*
12 Nov 2012


*Trade Day*
*13-15 Nov 2012*
09:00-17:00

*Public Day*
*16-18 Nov 2012*
09:00-17:00	

*Dismantling*
*19-21 Nov 2012*
08:30-18:00

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Half people belong to CIA ova there on all days... just wanted to know what China is making

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*JF-17 Thunder to participate in Zhuhai Air Show*
November 4, 2012

ISLAMBAD: Thunder, the Pakistan&#8217;s pride will participate in the forthcoming Zhuhai Air Show (China) from 13 to 18 November 2012, says a press release issued on Sunday.

The JF-17 Thunder&#8217;s Squadron pilots have completed series of aerobatics training drill program and are fully prepared to steal the show on the eve of 9th Zhuhai Air Show.

The multi role all weather JF-17 Thunder is highly maneuverable light combat aircraft with fly by wire flight control.

It stated that co-produced JF-17 has participated in Farnborough Air Show, UK (June 2010), Zhuhai Air Show, China (Nov 2010), Turkish Air Show (Hundred years celebration of Turkish Air Force) at Izmir, Turkey (May 2011) and Dubai Air Show, UAE (Nov 2011).

Source: The News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kam83

Fanling Monk said:


> Air show picture from TV
> 
> 
> PLAAF practice run



why is this pic showing tricolour demo


----------



## Fanling Monk

*Last airshow performance by Pakistan's JF-17 Thunder in 2010*


[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI0Mjg4OTk2.html?firsttime=4[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Annu

good one .................


----------



## air marshal

JF-17 Thunder to participate in Zhuhai Air Show 2012 | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/140404-dubai-airshow-2011-a.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/61184-paf-jf-17-farnborough-air-show-2010-a.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/74163-jf-17-zuhai-air-show-2010-a.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-air-force/25862-paf-air-show-videos-6.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...-16-participate-izmir-air-show-turkey-17.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/80189-airshow-china-2010-a.html

Guys, should jft thread be made separately like before?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

ANTIBODY said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/140404-dubai-airshow-2011-a.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/61184-paf-jf-17-farnborough-air-show-2010-a.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/74163-jf-17-zuhai-air-show-2010-a.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-air-force/25862-paf-air-show-videos-6.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...-16-participate-izmir-air-show-turkey-17.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/80189-airshow-china-2010-a.html
> 
> Guys, should jft thread be made separately like before?



Just change http://www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/74163-jf-17-zuhai-air-show-2010-a.html to JFT at Zuhai Air Show ... it will last long.


----------



## 帅的一匹

http://tuku.military.china.com/military/html/2012-11-09/209593_2260912.htm
pictures of Miscelaneous missles never make public before shown in Zhu Hai air show.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rcrmj

and also a J-31 model was assembled at the show, which clearly shows it is up to export```and no trace of J-20 whatsoever (which make sense)``i'd believe there are gonna be quite a few Pakistani officers to visit the stand``

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

wanglaokan said:


> http://tuku.military.china.com/military/html/2012-11-08/209588_2260843.htm



One piece canopy:









wanglaokan said:


> http://tuku.military.china.com/military/html/2012-11-09/209593_2260912.htm
> pictures of Miscelaneous missles never make public before shown in Zhu Hai air show.









*Credit wanglaokan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Pakistani friends are always at priority.

Pakistani friends are always at priority.

seems our military R&D organization is undergoing research that we don't know......

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

well i think so pakistan will be first customer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

wanglaokan said:


> http://tuku.military.china.com/military/html/2012-11-09/209593_2260912.htm
> pictures of Miscelaneous missles never make public before shown in Zhu Hai air show.



According to these posters, following two are potential weapons for FC-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

CM400AKG air to ground missile could be carried by PAF JF17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda

zhuhai

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Najam Khan

giant panda said:


>


Now that is going to raise viewers eye brows on "JF-17 Sqn strength".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

I found some information posted about the CM802AKG Air to Ground Missile that by houshanghai in the thread about Airshow China 2010 ! Perhaps some one might find it informative : 

_Latest CM802AKG ground missiles for China to show a range of 220 km


huhai Airshow this show CM802AKG Aerospace Science and Industry next-generation air-ground missile, the missile can be mounted on the mainstream of the international fixed-wing aircraft. Missile uses inertial navigation, TV seeker, and to achieve digital control, with a small size, light weight, long range, penetration ability, hit the high precision and explosive power of large maintenance and simple operation.

CM802AKG used to attack enemy missile field command center, front-line airport, radar stations and logistic positions, self-propelled missiles, artillery positions and a variety of mobile tactical targets, and can take into account the objectives of the enemy ships at sea attack.

according to the presence of experts, CM802AKG can use several different missile seeker, such as: infrared seeker, television, and radar guided seeker first class. The guided missile in the terminal also features a new inertial navigation technology and, therefore, are joint-guided missiles.

other parameters of the missile system is basically the same with the C802A, the difference is the increase of its maximum range, to be farther than C802A. According to experts, the maximum can reach 220 km. While this show was mainly used CM802AKG missile is airborne launch mode, firing techniques with cold means of launching, more secure and reliable.

the same time the presence of experts also pointed out that this air show in the display of the C802A, CM802AKG Although the appearance of such missiles is still with the old version of the missile is not very significant difference, but its internal settings, and various techniques used all new development, so the comparison of these missiles are now showing early models of the same type of missile, the performance has a very significant increase.

addition experts said, CM802AGK C802A missile can also use a similar system as the end of the rocket-propelled. The missile system has a maximum flight speed and C802 series of missiles belong to the same high subsonic missiles. However, development of complete missile systems CM802AGK based primarily on the basis of the original C802 developed, for the replacement of &#8220;CM&#8221; name, the expert explained that this is due to the use of new missile systems use on the basis of the previous version is very different, so use Naming a new name. (Cold)_

(Source - http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/80189-airshow-china-2010-a-8.html) (Post # 112)


----------



## hk299792458

A dedicated thread for information, photos, videos and discussions around Zhuhai Air Show 2012.

Just to start with a video of small transport aircraft, *Y-12F*...






I've created a specific video channel in Youtube for this Air Show - 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZPLubYkcSRkXXyBMDNrxrHF


----------



## Windjammer

Najam Khan said:


> Now that is going to raise viewers eye brows on "JF-17 Sqn strength".



*And this one reads......125.!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hk299792458

FC-1/JF-17 which will be presented in the Air Show with flight demonstrations...






Chinese PLA AF aircrafts for this Air Show...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Sorry folks, but am I missing something?

Pardon my ignorance!


----------



## SLR722

does this mean there are 125 JF 17 in PAF?? :O


----------



## giant panda

video:
???????? - ??

????????????????-20121109?????-????-?????????????-???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

what does it mean..10-120..............it cant be number built series....coz spider and panther rae first two sqd of JF17.


----------



## PakShaheen79

10-120 means that this particular plane was made in 2010 and is 20th plane ( or Thunder aircraft)  Number started with 101 so 120 must not be confused as number of fighter jets.


----------



## Bratva

PakShaheen79 said:


> 10-120 means that this particular plane was made in 2010 and is 20th plane ( or Thunder aircraft)  Number started with 101 so 120 must not be confused as number of fighter jets.



Year-Block no- Aircraft No. 

10-1-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tvsram1992

Iam looking forward to see Chinese UAVs and stealth jets in action .


----------



## farhan_9909

tvsram1992 said:


> Iam looking forward to see Chinese UAVs and stealth jets in action .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

China Air Force 1st August Parachute team arrived at Zhuhai...






Technicians started final check up on all J-10AY of 1st August aecrobatic team, which will carry out rehearsal of their flight demonstrations tomorrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Some missiles for exportation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

*FD-2000*, a long range SAM system which is believed to be derivated from *HQ-9*...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

A new kind of Air-Ground munition, called *TL-500*, seems to be a 500kg class cluster munition...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

A very similar weapon to TL-500, called *CS/BBC-5*, a 500kg class glider cluster bomb...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

^ Looks like an ALCM.


----------



## Safriz

MBDA storm shadow?


----------



## hk299792458

Some chinese LGB, *TG-100* (_100kg class_) and *TG-250* (_250kg class_)...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

A 8x8 SAM system...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

*LD-2000*, an anti-aircraft artillery weapon system. I don't know if it is derivated from naval *H/PJ-12* CIWS (_Or what someone called Type 730, which is a wrong reference_)...





















This system, or an enhanced version for internal usage, is operational in PLA ground force...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Some already known Air to Air missiles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

A new type of air-launched anti-radiation missile, LD-10, very interesting as China is actively looking for anti-AWACS capacity...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

*DK-9C* and *DK-10*, two new types of air defense missile. They seems to be derivated from PL-9C and PL-10 air-to-air missiles...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

hk299792458 said:


> *DK-9C* and *DK-10*, two new types of air defense missile. They seems to be derivated from PL-9C and PL-10 air-to-air missiles...



So these are ground launched variants of the A2A missiles?


----------



## hk299792458

A new kind of combined air-defense system, *TD-2000B*...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

And now is the turn of Pakistan Air Force's JF-17, 3 aircrafts have arrived in Zhuhai...































And the air show organization has sent out some young girls to welcome the PAF pilots, lovely...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Safriz

Trivial..But is that a grammar mistake?


----------



## hk299792458

A *Z-19* helicopter arrived at Zhuhai today, this is the newest chinese regconition military helicopter, already in service in PLA Ground Force...






And maybe *Z-10*, a heavy combat helicopter, will also participate to Zhuhai Air Show, but not sure. In the following picture we can see a Z-19 and a Z-10...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹




----------



## krash

hk299792458 said:


> And now is the turn of Pakistan Air Force's JF-17, 3 aircrafts have arrived in Zhuhai...



So two of the birds sent are from the No.26 squadron while the third is from the No.16 squadron. Why would they do that?


----------



## Obambam



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

Safriz said:


> Trivial..But is that a grammar mistake?



LD-10 is a air-launched anti-radiation missile, range 80KM, for attacking small mobile radar platform.


----------



## cirr

Looking forward to something similar to this&#65306;






It's called &#8220;Pioneer-01&#8221; or &#8220;Harbinger-01&#8221; new concept high-speed helicopter&#65306;

?01¸???_?_?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

FBC-1A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

http://image.tuku.china.com/tuku.mi...1-09/747b6862-7573-4a18-8323-a0459ec44506.jpg













Pretty cool.....wish PAF all the best in China!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

KS-1000&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda

Pakistan Air force arrived and accept interviews

[?]?????????_?_??


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Translation Plz.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr




----------



## SEAL




----------



## cirr

TG100&#65306;











TG250&#65306;


----------



## cirr

TD500-ER&#65306;


----------



## djsjs

fox said:


>



&#22825;&#25096;250&#20844;&#26020;&#28608;&#20809;&#21046;&#23548;&#28856;&#24377;
CS/BBF1&#22411;250&#20844;&#26020;&#33322;&#31354;&#29123;&#26009;&#31354;&#27668;&#28856;&#24377;
Google Translate&#65306;
Tiange 250 kg laser-guided bombs
CS/BBF1 type 250 kg of aviation fuel air bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CS/BBC5&#65306;











250-4&#65306;






250-3&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda

LD-10 High-speed Anti-Radiation Missile


2012&#24180;11&#26376;9&#26085;&#65292;&#29664;&#28023;&#33322;&#23637;3&#21495;&#39302;&#20869;&#20986;&#29616;&#20102;&#19968;&#27454;&#21517;&#20026;LD-10&#30340;&#31070;&#31192;&#23548;&#24377;&#12290;&#36825;&#27454;&#23548;&#24377;&#30340;&#22806;&#24418;&#19982;SD-10&#20013;&#36317;&#20027;&#21160;&#31354;&#31354;&#23548;&#24377;&#24778;&#20154;&#30456;&#20284;&#12290;
&#26681;&#25454;&#29616;&#22330;&#24037;&#20316;&#20154;&#21592;&#30340;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;LD-10&#26159;&#19968;&#27454;&#31354;&#23556;&#21453;&#36752;&#23556;&#23548;&#24377;&#12290;&#23427;&#30340;&#23556;&#31243;&#22823;&#32422;&#20026;80&#21315;&#31859;&#65292;&#25112;&#26007;&#37096;&#37325;&#37327;&#32422;&#20026;20&#21315;&#20811;&#12290;&#32508;&#21512;&#20197;&#19978;&#24773;&#20917;&#26469;&#30475;&#65292;LD-10&#26159;&#20197;SD-10&#30340;&#27668;&#21160;&#24067;&#23616;&#20026;&#22522;&#30784;&#30740;&#21457;&#30340;&#26032;&#22411;&#23567;&#22411;&#21453;&#36752;&#23556;&#23548;&#24377;&#12290;
LD-10&#30340;&#22806;&#24418;&#21442;&#25968;&#24212;&#35813;&#21487;&#20197;&#27839;&#29992;SD-10&#30340;&#25968;&#25454;&#65292;&#21363;&#30452;&#24452;203&#27627;&#31859;&#65292;&#38271;3934&#27627;&#31859;&#12290;&#26681;&#25454;LD-10&#30340;&#25112;&#26007;&#37096;&#37325;&#37327;&#65292;&#25512;&#27979;&#20854;&#20027;&#35201;&#30446;&#26631;&#26159;&#23567;&#22411;&#31227;&#21160;&#24179;&#21488;&#32780;&#38750;&#22823;&#22411;&#22266;&#23450;&#35774;&#26045;&#12290;
&#36739;&#23567;&#30340;&#23610;&#23544;&#22266;&#28982;&#38480;&#21046;&#20102;LD-10&#21453;&#36752;&#23556;&#23548;&#24377;&#30340;&#23556;&#31243;&#21644;&#26432;&#20260;&#21147;&#65292;&#20294;&#21516;&#26102;&#21448;&#36171;&#20104;&#20102;&#20854;&#30456;&#23545;&#27604;&#36739;&#22823;&#30340;&#20351;&#29992;&#28789;&#27963;&#24615;&#12290;&#19968;&#20123;&#20013;&#23567;&#22411;&#25112;&#26426;&#20063;&#21487;&#20197;&#36731;&#26494;&#25346;&#36733;&#22810;&#26522;LD-10&#12290;&#29978;&#33267;&#21487;&#20197;&#35748;&#20026;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#25346;&#36733;SD-10/PL-12&#30340;&#24179;&#21488;&#65292;&#20351;&#29992;LD-10&#37117;&#19981;&#25104;&#38382;&#39064;&#12290;
&#20316;&#20026;&#19968;&#31181;&#26032;&#30340;&#22269;&#20135;&#38647;&#36798;&#20811;&#26143;&#65292;LD-10&#19982;SD-10&#30340;&#24377;&#20307;&#36890;&#29992;&#26159;&#19968;&#20123;&#22806;&#25346;&#31354;&#38388;&#21407;&#26412;&#19981;&#36275;&#30340;&#23567;&#22411;&#25112;&#26426;&#30340;&#31119;&#38899;&#12290;&#33021;&#22815;&#35013;&#22791;LD-10&#21453;&#36752;&#23556;&#23548;&#24377;&#30340;&#25112;&#26426;&#65292;&#21482;&#38656;&#35201;&#29992;1&#20010;&#25346;&#26550;&#30340;&#20301;&#32622;&#25346;&#36733;LD-10&#65292;&#23601;&#33021;&#22815;&#23545;&#21508;&#31181;&#31227;&#21160;&#24179;&#21488;&#30340;&#22320;&#38754;&#38450;&#31354;&#31995;&#32479;&#24418;&#25104;&#30456;&#24403;&#30340;&#23041;&#24913;&#21147;&#12290;&#21482;&#35201;&#21478;&#19968;&#20391;&#25346;&#36733;SD-10&#31561;&#37325;&#37327;&#25509;&#36817;&#30340;&#20013;&#36317;&#31354;&#31354;&#23548;&#24377;&#65292;&#29978;&#33267;&#36830;&#37197;&#24179;&#30340;&#38382;&#39064;&#37117;&#22522;&#26412;&#27809;&#26377;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#23545;&#36733;&#26426;&#31995;&#32479;&#33258;&#36523;&#36127;&#25285;&#30340;&#19968;&#31181;&#38477;&#20302;&#12290;&#26174;&#28982;&#65292;&#33021;&#22815;&#20351;&#29992;SD-10/LD-10&#30340;&#25112;&#26426;&#65292;&#22312;&#24377;&#33647;&#37197;&#32622;&#30340;&#28789;&#27963;&#24615;&#19978;&#23558;&#24471;&#21040;&#19968;&#20010;&#27604;&#36739;&#26126;&#26174;&#30340;&#25552;&#39640;&#12290;

google

November 9, 2012, the Zhuhai Air Show No. 3, the museum has a mysterious called LD-10 missiles. The missile shape with SD-10 from the active air-to-air missiles strikingly similar.
****According to the introduction of on-site staff, LD-10 is an air-launched anti-radiation missile. It a range of about 80 kilometers, the warhead weighs about 20 kg. The above situation, the LD-10 is the SD-10's aerodynamic layout for the basic research and development of new small anti-radiation missile.
****LD-10 of the shape parameters should follow the data of the SD-10, i.e. the diameter 203 mm, length 3934 mm. LD-10 warhead weight, suggesting that its main objective is to small mobile platforms rather than large stationary facilities.
****While small size limits the range and lethality of the LD-10 anti-radiation missiles, but at the same time given the relatively large flexibility of use. Small and medium-sized aircraft can easily mount rounds LD-10. Even that, to mount SD-10/PL-12 the platform, using the LD-10 is not a problem.
****As a new home-made radar nemesis, LD-10 and SD-10 missile body universal plug originally insufficient space small fighter gospel. LD-10 can be equipped with anti-radiation missiles, fighter, just use a rack mount LD-10, will be able to form a considerable deterrent ground air defense system on a variety of mobile platforms. As long as the other side of the weight close to mount the SD-10 medium-range air-to-air missile, and even trim problems are basically no. Reduce the burden a carrier aircraft systems. Obviously, able to use SD-10/LD-10 fighters, ammunition configuration flexibility will be significantly improved.


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Perhaps the Syrian government forces should buy some of these to fight the terrorists&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CH-4 Medium Altitude Long Endurance UAV on show&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SEAL

WTF i posted pictures now they are gone.
Lemme upload them on different site coz i like that bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

cirr said:


> A new type of UAV on show&#65306;




well i love the new UAV it looks like the USA one but i think it is still in experimental version i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Armed with 2 FT-5 precision guided bombs and 2 AR-1 air-to-ground missiles, the export version of CH-4 operates at a crusing speed of 5000m, a max range of 3500km and endurance time of 30 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda

?????????????_??_???

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xuxu1457

bdslph said:


> well i love the new UAV it looks like the USA one but i think it is still in experimental version i think



the real one had sent to Zhuhai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## killerx

please upload the vids of the performance of the jets in the air at the show and make sure HD


----------



## rcrmj

bdslph said:


> well i love the new UAV it looks like the USA one but i think it is still in experimental version i think


no, it is already in service, you can find some testing videos on net```

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

During the last Zhuhai Air Show 2010, the UAV *CH-4* from *CASC* was only presented as a small mock-up, and in two years time they have reached the real scale development.

This UAV could be a serious concurrent to the 611 Institut's Wing Loong I from Chengdu. In terms of performance they are quit equivalent...

CH-4 presented in Zhuhai Air Show 2010, at that time the effective range presented is 1600km -











And in 2012, it seems that CH-4 is quiped with an optronic ball and a small SAR ground observation radar, and a larger payload capacity. It can stay around 30 hours in flight and the effective range is around 3000km, which is double comparing to 2010 but is still 500km less comparing to Wing Loong I -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarrar

Chinese TL-500 Alir Launched Standoff Weapon






Chinese New generation TL-500 Alir Launched Standoff Weapon being displayed at the Zhuhai Air Show 2012. TL-500 standoff weapon has been developed by the China North Industries Corporation (Norinco).






Such new generation weapons will allow Chinese fighter jets to strike enemy targets without getting into the range of ground based air defences.

Pakistan needs armed Drones & Armed Drones were at display in Zhuhai Air Show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

xuxu1457 said:


> the real one had sent to Zhuhai



This is what Pak Army & the Intelligence needs to fight against rented terrorists in Norther Ares & against Baloch terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Is that ERIYE logo on the patch of the guy on the left?

What is he doing there if it is indeed ERIYE?

Here is another Saab 2000 patch for comparison.






With a few mods to the top and the stylized ERIEYE written, its the same IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Wow. Some seriously cool stuff being exhibited this time. Loving it.


----------



## Safriz

^^ Must have forgotten to take it off,as apperantly there are no erieyes left with PAF, all are toast :p

^^ Must have forgotten to take it off,as apperantly there are no erieyes left with PAF, all are toast :p


----------



## Jango

Safriz said:


> ^^ Must have forgotten to take it off,as apperantly there are no erieyes left with PAF, all are toast :p
> 
> ^^ Must have forgotten to take it off,as apperantly there are no erieyes left with PAF, all are toast :p



Who told you all are toast? One is still there AFAIK!!!

But still, why is he there? Maybe something to do with ZDK or anything? 1 C-130 and 3 JF's went to China, nothing else.


----------



## hk299792458

A very well known *C-602* ship-attack missile...


----------



## hk299792458

An another well known sea-attack missile, *C-802A*...































We can see that chinese engineers made a big effort on weight cutting - Only 600kg for air-launched version with a 190kg warhead and 180km of effective range. Just for comparison, french AM-39 missile is 670kg weight with a 160kg warhead, and a 180km effective range as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

An Air-to-Ground IR imaging seeking missile, *CM-802AKG*...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

The most exciting news for me today - *Z-10* heavy attack helicopter and *Z-19* light attack and recognition helicopter, arrived both today in Zhuhai Air Show!!!

They are both so far "classified" programs, it's very surprising to see both of them in an open air show.

We don't know if there will be flight demonstrations or not...






According to this CCTV video, both of these helicopters use own-developed engines, another sign that China invests massively into all kind of engines development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

A small and light anti-ship missile, *C-701*, nothing new...





















If one pays attention on the first photo, we can see a *SH-1* UAV designed by CASIC group, does it suggest that C-701 could now be carried by drones as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> Who told you all are toast? One is still there AFAIK!!!
> 
> But still, why is he there? Maybe something to do with ZDK or anything? 1 C-130 and 3 JF's went to China, nothing else.



We Pakistanis love controversies and tend to wonder what shooting our self in the foot would feel like.
I wish i could dig up one of my post after the Kamra attack, where i did say that rumour has it that THE SLIGHTLY DAMAGED ERIEYE has been flown out to China.......but i guess my post wasn't spicy enough to satisfy the cravings of some members here.
Give it time........though shall learn more. !!!


----------



## hk299792458

An another light anti-ship missile, *C-704*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> I wish i could dig up one of my post after the Kamra attack, where i did say that rumour has it that THE SLIGHTLY DAMAGED ERIEYE has been flown out to China.......!



Yeah sure, I must have missed that post. Could you post the link. 

BTW, did you see the JF-17 thread? A JF pilot said the same!!!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/68207-jf-17-thunder-multirole-fighter-thread-4-a-544.html


----------



## hk299792458

A land-attack cruise missile, *CM-602G*, seems to be derivated from *C-602*...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> Yeah sure, I must have missed that post. Could you post the link.
> 
> BTW, did you see the JF-17 thread? A JF pilot said the same!!!



If you can, dig up the main thread after the attack, you will find it there......in my reply to Oscar.
And what did JF pilot exactly disclosed. ??


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> If you can, dig up the main thread after the attack, you will find it there......in my reply to Oscar.
> And what did JF pilot exactly disclosed. ??



The Kamra attack thread? Any idea that which page? Early ones or the later ones?

The pilot said to member skywalker that one Saab is destroyed, 2 damaged. See the JF main thread, page 544, last post.


----------



## hk299792458

*FT serie LGB*, very interesting. It seems that this familly of LGB continues to grow up comparing to last Zhuhai Air Show...

Depending on the version, this serie of LGB can reach 90km of maximum effective range and an accuracy of 3m.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hk299792458

All *J-10AY* and *J-10SY* of August 1st aecrobatic team started intensive rehearsal flights today...

According to the journalist of CCTV in this video, new flight desmonstration programs will be carried out during this air show "_to bring some freash sensations to visitors_" -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> The Kamra attack thread? Any idea that which page? Early ones or the later ones?
> 
> The pilot said to member skywalker that one Saab is destroyed, 2 damaged. See the JF main thread, page 544, last post.



May be you still have access but i have lost the search facility, however i pointed it out in the later stages.
Skywalker wasn't quoting the pilot, in fact according to him, the pilot seemed clueless to a number of queries. !!


----------



## A.Rafay

The three shipper formation leader of JF-17 Thunder seen at Zhuhai International Airport, China. Pakistan&#8217;s pride JF-17 Thunders have reached in China on Friday to participate in forthcoming 9th Zhuhai Air Show (China) from 13-18 Nov, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> May be you still have access but i have lost the search facility, however i pointed it out in the later stages.
> Skywalker wasn't quoting the pilot, in fact according to him, the pilot seemed clueless to a number of queries. !!



I am searching the thread, but in 190 odd pages, it is difficult!!!



> And the irony is I had been told with a big smile on the face.



Now who told with a smiling face? Ofcourse the pilot! Clueless to a number of queries, not all of them!

Secondly, when 5 people in real life tell me that it is destroyed on my face on the morning of the attack, then I am forced to believe that it is destroyed. Add to that Fieldmarshal (now I know what he meant by 1/3rd strength), Areesh, and a couple of other members, you can't deny that.

I can also point out some other facts, but let's this somewhere else, and let this thread remain dedicated to Zhuhai Airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## giant panda

Switzerland Breitling Jet Team &#65288; L-39C Albatros&#65289;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

UAV *WJ-600*, developed by CASIC group, it is said to be the fastest chinese UAVs.

What is very interesting is that this UAV is launched like a cruise missile, from a tube launcher, that could enhance it's deployment efficiency.

WJ-600 had been presented 2 years ago in the last Zhuhai Air Show, nothing really new so. Maybe just in one point, we can see that it carries 2 air-ground missiles known as *CM-502KG*, probably derivated from C-50x serie missiles...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

An another small UAV developed by CASIC group, *SH-1*...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

*SF-460 Blade*, another UAV developed by CASIC group. This UAV won quit a lot of civil RFP of China government for territorial remote sensing or resource researching...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oldman1

hk299792458 said:


> UAV *WJ-600*, developed by CASIC group, it is said to be the fastest chinese UAVs.
> 
> What is very interesting is that this UAV is launched like a cruise missile, from a tube launcher, that could enhance it's deployment efficiency.
> 
> WJ-600 had been presented 2 years ago in the last Zhuhai Air Show, nothing really new so. Maybe just in one point, we can see that it carries 2 air-ground missiles known as *CM-502KG*, probably derivated from C-50x serie missiles...



No disrespect that looks photoshopped.


----------



## hk299792458

Oldman1 said:


> No disrespect that looks photoshopped.



Yes, you are right.

The only picture I found on it's launching is this one -






I just notice that this WJ-600 UAV is not a small one...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Someone has an idea on this new missile, *CM-400AKG*? Derivated from YJ-4 serie? 

It is said to be compatible with FC-1/JF-17...






New ground-to-ground guided rocket system - *SY-300*, very interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

An another guided rocket system, developed by CASIC group, *SY-400*.

These SY-400 guided rockets and *BP-12A* ground-to-ground short range balistic missiles could share the same vertical launcher...




































We can see that CASIC propose to their customers to combine SY-300, SY-400, BP-12A and CM-602G toattack for different missions and for different kind of targets...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

*FL-3000N* shipborn CIWS system, I don't know if there is something to see with chinese internally used *HQ-10*, which is installed on aircraft carrier 16 Liaoning and also all Type 056 corvette.

The history I heard a long time ago is that initially 2 different groups were developping similar product to compete for HQ-10 program, and CASIC lost the deal but obtains the exportation permise, and this becomes FL-3000N.

It means that FL-3000N is already a product not selected by chinese navy, so in terms of performance it could be inferior to HQ-10?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

An unknown UAV, developed by CASIC group...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

WS-12&#65292;advanced medium-thrust turbine engine&#65311;&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Areesh

@hk299792458
You are doing some seriously good job man. Really good stuff on display by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windjammer

[video]http://v.163.com/special/zixunsubject/hangzhan.html?4[/video]


----------



## hk299792458

It is confirmed by the pilot of a Z-10 heavy attack helicopter that he will carried out some flight demonstrations during the Zhuhai Air Show... 








cirr said:


>



I suggest that this WS-12 turbofan engine is dedicated for small aircraft like JL-9, JL-10 (_L-15_), or big HALE drones like Soar Dragon?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## djsjs

Windjammer said:


> [video]http://v.163.com/special/zixunsubject/hangzhan.html?4[/video]



welcome!one of them will be for static exhibition, the other two will give a fly show!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

any picture of the coaxial rotors compound helicopter concept?


----------



## rohailmalhi

nuclearpak said:


> Who told you all are toast? One is still there AFAIK!!!
> 
> But still, why is he there? Maybe something to do with ZDK or anything? 1 C-130 and 3 JF's went to China, nothing else.



May be PAF thought that now all our ERIEYES are toasted Y not send the ERIEYES guys to China for a free trip.

U know they get bored sitting in office doing nothing.............


----------



## krash

tarrar said:


> This is what Pak Army & the Intelligence needs to fight against rented terrorists in Norther Ares & against Baloch terrorists.



Northern Areas??? Where in the Northern Areas??? The least we can do is know where our wars are being fought...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasir_Tiger

*China's PLAAF August 1st Aerobatic Team Zhuhai Air Show 2012*

 Defence News


----------



## Kompromat

For Hongdu L-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

New video of flight demonstration rehearsal of *J-10AY* from August 1st aecrobatic team...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Areesh said:


> @hk299792458
> You are doing some seriously good job man. Really good stuff on display by China.



Indeed Hk299792458 did a great jobs to bring us a refreshed new pictures, great tumb up for his efford


----------



## Kompromat

Keep the updates coming guys.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Fanling Monk said:


> Air show picture from TV
> 
> 
> 
> PLAAF practice run



This looks like the Indian Air Force's Surya Kiran aerobatics display team!


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Abingdonboy said:


> This looks like the Indian Air Force's Surya Kiran aerobatics display team!



Indeed, the tail smokes color remind me of Indian Flag


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Indeed, the tail smokes color remind me of Indian Flag



Could it be? The a/c do look remarkably similar (when zoomed in) the the Kiran MK2 a/c they used to use.


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## graphican

Smoking... I am thinking that in dog-fights involving multiple aircrafts, this cloudy foggy bubble on top of J-10s and whirling frills with JF-17s will help both sides identify their aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

They are still scratching the tip of an iceberg.

Where are the new YJ series, such as the YJ-12, YJ-18, or indeed YJ-22 etc.

Where are the new HQ series, such as the HQ-19, HQ-26, HQ-29 etc, not to mention the upgraded HQ-9B, HQ-16B and HQ-16G.

Where are the DN series? Where are the CJ series? Where are the DH series? Where are the DF series?

Where are the 5-6 new helicopters that are close to maiden flights?

Where the hell is the fat boy Y-20?

Where are the Sharp Sword and Wind Blade UACVs? Where are all the other UAVs under plan/development/construction/induction?

And If this were an Indian airshow&#65292;I am sure India's "SAC" would be showing the 3 XX-XX programmes under intense development&#12290;

There are lots of other stuffs that are at pre-research, planning, project-approval, development, prototype, testing and induction stages that are kept in dark and from the peekings of public eyes.

Bring them out!

This is an airshow. Even mere concepts are welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

graphican said:


> Smoking... I am thinking that in dog-fights involving multiple aircrafts, this cloudy foggy bubble on top of J-10s and whirling frills with JF-17s will help both sides identify their aircraft.



Its the result of a Vortex, these are actually good for combat aircraft as they generate the unnecessary lift for rapid attitude transitions.
Vortex lift - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The "smoke" is actually condensed atmospheric moisture due to low pressure at the center of the vortex.
depending on the water content in the air, it can be a faint trail...or in this case at Zhuhai..where the humidity is currently at 79% ..its a Thick and very visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

J-10AY and J-10SY's flight rehearsal...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

I think that I don't need any other explanation for this video, most of the guys here are experts in this aircraft...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

WZ-10 Came to Airshow in this morning, but now return back to station, please someone upload the pictures, thanks!!
http://mil.huanqiu.com/photo_china/2012-11/2672427.html


----------



## 帅的一匹

Credit to Sweet grape

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

wanglaokan said:


> Credit to Sweet grape



LH96101 means that this Z-10 comes from the 6th brigade of Amy aviation based in Foshan, it seems to be the 3rd brigade in chinese amy to operate this type of helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

hk299792458 said:


> LH96101 means that this Z-10 comes from the 6th brigade of Amy aviation based in Foshan, it seems to be the 3rd brigade in chinese amy to operate this type of helicopter.


I heard that Nanjing military region have Z-10, Now Guangzhou, don't know the third one, is it Chengdu? or Beijing?


----------



## Luftwaffe

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

sweetgrape said:


> WZ-10 Came to Airshow in this morning, but now return back to station, please someone upload the pictures, thanks!!
> ????????-10??_??_???


&#28145;&#22323;&#31163;&#29664;&#28023;&#24212;&#35813;&#19981;&#36828;&#21543;&#12290; &#25105;&#24456;&#24819;&#21435;&#29664;&#28023;&#30475;&#30475;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#22826;&#24537;&#36208;&#19981;&#24320;&#12290;


----------



## hk299792458



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sweetgrape

wanglaokan said:


> &#28145;&#22323;&#31163;&#29664;&#28023;&#24212;&#35813;&#19981;&#36828;&#21543;&#12290; &#25105;&#24456;&#24819;&#21435;&#29664;&#28023;&#30475;&#30475;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#22826;&#24537;&#36208;&#19981;&#24320;&#12290;


&#20004;&#20010;&#22810;&#23567;&#26102;&#30340;&#36335;&#31243;&#21543;&#65292;&#36208;&#34382;&#38376;&#22823;&#26725;&#30340;&#35805;&#65292;&#37027;&#22320;&#26041;&#26377;&#30340;&#26102;&#20505;&#24456;&#22622;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#39640;&#36895;&#36153;&#29992;&#37117;&#34987;&#37027;&#26725;&#32473;&#25910;&#20102;&#65292;&#36208;&#20854;&#23427;&#36335;&#35201;&#24930;&#19968;&#28857;&#65292;&#23601;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#20102;&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

hk299792458 said:


>



You deserve Thanks for most of the Posts [Articles-Images] recently, Thankyou hk299792458 keep-up the coffee-tea sips.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The Core&#65306;






The &#8220;Jiuzhai&#8221; engine&#65292;a new type of turbofan for UAVs&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IND151



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IND151

TRISHUL: Highlights Of Airshow China 2012 In Zhuhai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

*FL-3000N* tested on a *Type 053* frigate tansformed into experimental testbed...











AWACS *KJ-200* is arrived in Zhuhai...






*Z-10* heavy attack helicopter started this morning flight rehearsal...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hk299792458

An amateur's video of yesterday flight rehearsal of August 1st aecrobatic team...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> any picture of the coaxial rotors compound helicopter concept?










It looks like a hybrid of X-2 and X-3&#12290;


----------



## homing28




----------



## hk299792458

*LY-80*, a medium range SAM system, probably derivated and downgraded from *HQ-16A* system...


























If I'm not wrong -

* *HQ-16*, the original version, is a pure naval SAM system
* HQ-16A, for PLA Ground force, is derivated from the naval HQ-16
* *HQ-16B*, also for PLA Ground force, is derivated from HQ-16A, with Active/Passive double seekers technology
* *HQ-16(G)*, is under development for chinese marine, it is derivated from HQ-16 and probably some technologies from HQ-16B

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

An UAV concept seems to be derivated from Hongdu JL-10 (_L-15_)...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

This is NO longer a concept&#12290;HD is working on a prototype&#65292; the reveal of which is expected within the next couple of years&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

*H-6H* bomber and AWACS *KJ-200*...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

*Z-10* flight rehearsal...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ringmaster

krash said:


> Northern Areas??? Where in the Northern Areas??? The least we can do is know where our wars are being fought...


he is right,terrorists are now focusing on the northern areas.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

hk299792458 said:


>



Wz-10 is definitively much better look than Wz-19, it looks more futuristic, better look and more ferocious, tumb up for Wz-10 design teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

ringmaster said:


> he is right,terrorists are now focusing on the northern areas.



Pray tell me where. Also how did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## sweetgrape

KJ-200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Concept High-speed helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*FD-2000 long range Air Defence Missile Weapon System*

















*FD-2000 System Commander Vehicle*





*Missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

FM-90 anti-missile weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

hk299792458, Cir, and Sweetgrape you are doing an excellent job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

*Z-19* light attack helicopter had also performed some flights today...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

sweetgrape said:


> Concept High-speed helicopter



looks like a hybrid of eurocopter x-3 and sikosky x-2


----------



## hk299792458

*Avant Courier I*, a concept plane from AVICopter...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

hk299792458 said:


> *Avant Courier I*, a concept plane from AVICopter...



First pic looks like the X-2.


----------



## hk299792458

What is quit disappointing is that we can't see the advanced HMDS of *Z-10* so far...


























The HMDS of Z-10 seen in two pictures...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

According to this video of CCTV, Z-10 heavy attack helicopter will carry out 1 flight demonstration per day.

I'm interested by knowing what the exact name in English of "*&#33713;&#32500;&#26031;&#26364;&#21160;&#20316;*", it seems to be a tactical flight skill of helicopter in which after having "jumping" vertically it rewinds back to the ground straightly. I see in some articles that this is invented by a french pilot in the beginning.

We can see this flight skill in this video...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> This is NO longer a concept&#12290;HD is working on a prototype&#65292; the reveal of which is expected within the next couple of years&#12290;



How do you know this?



hk299792458 said:


> *Avant Courier I*, a concept plane from AVICopter...



I think the PLAAF needs to focus more on payload rather than speed as of this moment. They need to focus on the ability to mobilize fast and mobilize hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Just come back on *FL-3000N* shipbord CIWS, it uses a passive radar/IR imaging double guidage mode, and comparing to 2 years ago the solid ergol booster has been cancelled.

3 kind of launchers have been presented, by 8, 15 and 24 missiles.




































According to a study of CASIC group, if a ship is protected by a launcher of 24 FL-3000N, one needs to use between 15 to 20 anti-ship missiles to detroy this ship, whereas if the same ship is only protected by a *H/PJ-12* canon CIWS, only 5 anti-ship missiles will be enough to reach the same result.

For this last point I've a doubt on it because a H/PJ-12 system can only store 640 rounds of munition. During the last sino-russian naval exercise, a Type 052 destroyer has used one of it's 2 H/PJ-12 system to shoot down a drone target, according to the article the canon has used 200 rounds to do it. It means that the whole system can only handle 3 attacks in total without reloading.

Always according to CASIC group, in April 2007 during the firing tests of FL-3000N, within the 24 missiles launched, 23 had destroyed the targets. And 2 other FL-3000N have been launched against a supersonic anti-ship missile carrying out S-sharpe avoidance maneuver, one of them has directly hit down the supersonic target.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

One chinese military magazine had detailed this FL-3000N weapon system, we can see it's control station in the bottom right corner...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

hk299792458 said:


> Just come back on *FL-3000N* shipbord CIWS, it uses a passive radar/IR imaging double guidage mode, and comparing to 2 years ago the solid ergol booster has been cancelled.
> 
> 3 kind of launchers have been presented, by 8, 15 and 24 missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a study of CASIC group, if a ship is protected by a launcher of 24 FL-3000N, one needs to use between 15 to 20 anti-ship missiles to detroy this ship, whereas if the same ship is only protected by a *H/PJ-12* canon CIWS, only 5 anti-ship missiles will be enough to reach the same result.
> 
> For this last point I've a doubt on it because a H/PJ-12 system can only store 640 rounds of munition. During the last sino-russian naval exercise, a Type 052 destroyer has used one of it's 2 H/PJ-12 system to shoot down a drone target, according to the article the canon has used 200 rounds to do it. It means that the whole system can only handle 3 attacks in total without reloading.
> 
> Always according to CASIC group, in April 2007 during the firing tests of FL-3000N, within the 24 missiles launched, 23 had destroyed the targets. And 2 other FL-3000N have been launched against a supersonic anti-ship missile carrying out S-sharpe avoidance maneuver, one of them has directly hit down the supersonic target.



Its pretty much a mock up right? I mean black tape is not part of the missile in reality?


----------



## Edevelop

hk299792458 said:


> *Z-19* light attack helicopter had also performed some flights today...



Go China !


----------



## carplii

Why didn't see any comment or critic from any Indian member on this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

So there are actually TWO types of new concept high-speed helicopters under study&#65292;one of which has reached quite an advanced stage of development according to some sources&#12290;


----------



## giant panda




----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## Obambam

Oldman1 said:


> Its pretty much *a mock* up right? I mean black tape is not part of the missile in reality?



They are indeed.


----------



## giant panda

Russian knight Aerobatic team

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

According to reliable source from China.com, the J31 model has disappeared on 11th NOV, the reaon is unknown. The Model of J31 make its appearance on 8th Nov on Zhu hai air show, draw immediately attemtion from all over the world.


----------



## cirr

The Bateleur - Short-tailed Hawk&#65311;













wanglaokan said:


> According to reliable source from China.com, the J31 model has disappeared on 11th NOV, the reaon is unknown.



It's back with a new coat of paint:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

can you tell me the new model is one peice canopy or not? i cant see it clearly from picture.

&#36824;&#26159;&#22312;&#29616;&#22330;&#30340;&#25112;&#21451;&#20204;&#29275;&#21834;&#65281;&#29031;&#29255;&#26464;&#26464;&#30340;


----------



## cirr

Getting weird - The Platypus with retractable rotary blades:

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## 帅的一匹

???????????????????_????_?????--??????--????????
Picutre of new China design engine for JF-17 on Zhu hai Air Show. They see me rolling, they hate.

Zhu Hai Air Show is definitely a surprise to all over the world.
Someone nice please upload these pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

We design lots of new engine and Russia produce as China factory on full scale. Japan, we are coming.



cirr said:


> Getting weird - The Platypus with retractable rotary blades:


Looks very fantastic plane, that is called innovation. Where is my Indian friend, that is called innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Designd by AVIC Helicopter Research&#65292;the &#8220;Harrier&#8221; is said to be under active development by Changhe Aircraft Industries Group Co., Ltd.&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

wanglaokan said:


> We design lots of new engine and Russia produce as China factory on full scale. Japan, we are coming.
> 
> 
> Looks very fantastic plane, that is called innovation. Where is my Indian friend, that is called innovation.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

cirr said:


> Getting weird - The Platypus with retractable rotary blades:



As I mentioned before, if China want to be sucess in Military technology development, we should go into the uncharted technology, we don't need to always follow other's tail of other in technology development, take difference approach with Chinese creativity is the key. the picture seem weird but worth a try.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The Americans won't particularly like seeing this &#8220;DIAMONDBACK&#8221;&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rcrmj

carplii said:


> Why didn't see any comment or critic from any Indian member on this thread?



lol please do not derail the lovely and informative thread``we dont need clueless people to verbal defecting here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## giant panda

video:pakistan AFJF-17 exercise

æ­é¾é¦æ¬¡è¯é£ï¼ç©¿è¶äºé åç ´é¿ç©º_zhuhainews_æ°æµªæ­å®¢

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## giant panda

Breitling Jet Team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda

wz-10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oldman1

cirr said:


> The Americans won't particularly like seeing this DIAMONDBACK&#65306;



Actually you don't want to see ours in person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

Oldman1 said:


> Actually you don't want to see ours in person.



i wouldn't want any bodies guided bombs heading in my direction american or chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prince&#23567;&#39292;&#24178;

&#37197;&#28857;&#23545;&#30340;&#22270;&#19978;&#26469;&#22043; &#37117;&#26159;&#20123;&#32769;&#22270;&#20102; &#24456;&#22810;&#36824;&#26159;&#19981;&#26159;&#29664;&#28023;&#33322;&#23637;&#30340;


----------



## mughaljee

wz-10
Impressive, it looks like Apache ? some one have its detail!


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> So there are actually TWO types of new concept high-speed helicopters under study&#65292;one of which has reached quite an advanced stage of development according to some sources&#12290;



How do you know this?



cirr said:


> Designd by AVIC Helicopter Research&#65292;the Harrier is said to be under active development by Changhe Aircraft Industries Group Co., Ltd.&#65306;



Said by whom?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

> Quote Originally Posted by cirr View Post
> Designd by AVIC Helicopter Research&#65292;the &#8220;Harrier&#8221; is said to be under active development by Changhe Aircraft Industries Group Co., Ltd.&#65306;



i don't think they will ever build this. such a big aircraft, but able to carry only 2 people. a lot space are wasted by those rotors in the middle. nice concept though..


----------



## Rocky rock

Well this look something special which gives clues of 22nd century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The M20&#65292;ground to ground missile with S-type trajectory and terminal vertical abhiseca attack&#65306;


----------



## cirr

CJ1000A for COMAC&#8216;s C919&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Rocky rock

wow Well is this indigenously built in china??? Cj-1000?


----------



## cirr

31001 in her new cdress&#65288;1:4&#65289;&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Different kind of air-defense missile systems development by CASC group...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Different kind of Ground-to-Ground attack missiles, with range limited to 280km.

Some of them could be used in recognition missions, a quit interesting point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Rocky rock said:


> wow Well is this indigenously built in china??? Cj-1000?



Yes&#12290;

Demonstration/prototype engine is scheduled for 2016.

The C919 is expected to make her maiden flight in 2014 with LEAP-X1C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Minshan Engine with a thrust range of 4000 to 5000kgf&#65306;











for L-15&#65288;JL-10&#65289;etc&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Russian "*Warriors*" aerobatic team started flight reheasal...










cirr said:


> Minshan Engine&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for L-15&#65288;JL-10&#65289;etc&#12290;



Minshan = WS-12 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Ground-to-Ground Tactical Strike Weapon Systems consisting of WS-22/WS-33, WS-3A and WS-32&#65306;


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

carplii said:


> Why didn't see any comment or critic from any Indian member on this thread?



No mention of India until now


----------



## Windjammer

*
Visual inspection for Foreign Object Damage (FOD) Prevention.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

can we expect those high-speed compound rotorcraft concepts becomes reality in 4~5 years?

remember, these were just plastic models at the airshow?












few years later

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

2 videos of *Z-10* flight demonstrations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

the pilot should grow balls and do some 360 loop


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## giant panda

LD-10 anti-radiation missile(60KM)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

giant panda said:


>




He looks like a "DESI FCUK YEAH" GUY


----------



## hk299792458

*FTC-2000G*, an export version of *JL-9G*...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

An Army Aviation Regiment of the Shenyang Military Command trains with Z-10s and Z-19s&#65306;






News report&#65306;????????-10??-19????????[?]_????_???

So far there are at least 5 PLA Army Aviation units under Group Armies 1&#65292;13&#65292;38&#65292;39 and 42 that operate Z-10s&#12290;

A Z-10 that belongs to the Beijing Military Command&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Russian *117S-02* engine, used currently on *PAK FA*...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

cirr said:


> A Z-10 that belongs to the Beijing Military Command&#65306;



Looks like the prototype of Z-10 and not the operational version...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

All eyes towards Z-10 ... what a lovely Chopper it is ... way to go China


----------



## Rocky rock

Where is video of jf-17 thunder'z demonstration? :/


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Rocky rock said:


> Where is video of jf-17 thunder'z demonstration? :/



What new you are excepting from PAF JF-17 solo demonstration team ? If you don't find any new video from Zhuhai 2012 air show, recall videos of *Zhuhai 2010*, *Turkey 100th celebration* & *Dubai 2011* air show videos, it would all be same, even this time.


----------



## Jango




----------



## hk299792458

Some radar systems, every 2 pictures show one radar system...

































P.S. What can I only show maximum 8 photos in each reply?


----------



## hk299792458

Another 2 radars...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

The mockup of the 5G figther dediated for exportation has been repainted...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

A very beautiful picture of *Z-19*...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sweetgrape

The Used Missile









The FK, Let me think of F**K,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tshering22

To the Chinese members, 

Do you have any links on the military contracts that your companies inked in this air show? 

If yes, can you please post them? Thanks.


----------



## graphican

Oh my my, what are these 3 upto? looks like a 3some!


----------



## Last Hope

*Here is the list of all aircraft participating in the Air Show.* 

I have highlighted Pakistan's presence.






Source: Airshow China 2012 Aircraft List

The flight plan for JF-17 on all the days are as follows:

Nov 13: 1040-1050
Nov 14: 1305-1315
Nov 15: 1310-1320
Nov 16: 1130-1140 and 1445-1455
Nov 17: 1125-1135 and 1515-1525
Nov 18: 1140-1150 and *1335-1405*

All performances are of a time period of 10 minutes, while the last performance shall be of 30 minutes, which has been highlighted in the list above. This shall be the second last performance in the show show of a fighter jet (followed by Su-27).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Hasn't anybody got complete video of JFT yet? From taking off to landing as we had in previous airshows? I heard two aircraft will take part in demonstration this time.. Chinese friends.. please help this forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

graphican said:


> Hasn't anybody got complete video of JFT yet? From taking off to landing as we had in previous airshows? I heard two aircraft will take part in demonstration this time.. Chinese friends.. please help this forum!


 One aircraft will take place in Flight display, while two would be for static displays. Tried to get the video, but it's been only four hours to JF-17's flight. Wait for a day and hopefully videos would emerge.


----------



## Jango

What plane is this? Looks like it has the same capabilities as the V-22, STOL, VTOL, but it has two different rotors for propulsion on two axis rather than a tilt rotor like the V-22.

Just an experimental design, or some project being actively pursued?

This image is from Zhuhai 2012


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> What plane is this? Looks like it has the same capabilities as the V-22, STOL, VTOL, but it has two different rotors for propulsion on two axis rather than a tilt rotor like the V-22.
> 
> Just an experimental design, or some project being actively pursued?
> 
> This image is from Zhuhai 2012



High speed helo for spec ops ?


----------



## hk299792458

The _Breitling Jet Team_ is made up of seven *L-39C* Albatros aircraft.

This video shows their flight of yesterday...


----------



## hk299792458

An another Breitling team, very beautiful girls...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The stealth combat aircraft mockup...






The flight demonstration of August 1st team...


----------



## hk299792458

A short version video of the today's flight demonstration of Z-10...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

The long version video of Z-10's flight demonstration, carried out today...

The video is in 3 parts -

*Part 1* - 






*Part 2* - 






*Part 3* -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## seven7seven

Some amazing stuff from China. I think China are entering the realm of elite military manufacturers and developers. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

UAV Pterodactyl / Wing Loong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

I heard that the United Arab Emirates have brought some Wing Loong UCAV, and it seems that some african countries are also interested by this drone...

















I don't know if someone remember this video, shown in the last Zhuhai Air Show 2010 by 611th Institut, on the development and ground attack testing of Wing Loong UCAV...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

According to the CEO of CATIC (_China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corporation_), 11 countries are interested by FC-1/JF-17 aircraft and 10 of them have already performed flight evaluations...

These 11 countries are Algeria, Azerbaijan, Bangladesh, Congo, Egypt, Iran, Nigeria, Myanmar, Sri Lanka, Sudan and Zimbabwe.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistan is in dire need of these UCAVs more than anything else. Hopefully they will acquire a few pieces, to blow up TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meejee

hk299792458 said:


> According to the CEO of CATIC (_China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corporation_), 11 countries are interested by FC-1/JF-17 aircraft and 10 of them have already performed flight evaluations...
> 
> These 11 countries are Algeria, Azerbaijan, Bangladesh, Congo, Egypt, Iran, Nigeria, Myanmar, Sri Lanka, Sudan and Zimbabwe.



Super job on bringing us the show in our homes. Really appreciate your efforts. Really envy you as you can touch the stuff and smell the burning JP-8.

Keep it up.


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## gpit

hk299792458 said:


> *LY-80*, a medium range SAM system, probably derivated and downgraded from *HQ-16A* system...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not wrong -
> 
> * *HQ-16*, the original version, is a pure naval SAM system
> * HQ-16A, for PLA Ground force, is derivated from the naval HQ-16
> * *HQ-16B*, also for PLA Ground force, is derivated from HQ-16A, with Active/Passive double seekers technology
> * *HQ-16(G)*, is under development for chinese marine, it is derivated from HQ-16 and probably some technologies from HQ-16B



I read an article recently about HQ-16. It is a pretty deadly weapon. It has speed of 3Xsound speed and can hit low flying object (15 from the ground), and is a perfect (sort of) defence against incoming planes, guided precision weapons, and missiles (perhaps such as Indian Brahmos). One unit of system can track 8 objects simultaneously and attacks 4 of them&#8230; It needs only 13 minutes to transit from mobile state to combat ready state...and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

A quick summary of flight demonstrations occured today in Zhuhai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Some beautiful pictures of PAF's JF-17...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

China first home-made single aisle 150-seat class civil aircraft, C-919... So far 380 are ordered plus 60 in option, if I'm not wrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Light transport aircraft, *Y-12F*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

New medium engine "*Minshan*" (_Official reference = *WS-12* ??_), with a thrust of 5 000kg. It is reported to be the engine of *JL-10* (_L-15_)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

*J-10AY* flight demonstration...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Thanks to everyone for the pictures. When can we expect videos? Like of JF-17


----------



## hk299792458

Some aerospace related pictures...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

This export deal is said to be worth 1.5-2 billion yuan&#12290;

*AIRSHOW CHINA: CATIC signs deal for 12 L-15 trainers* 

By: Greg Waldron 7 hours ago Source: 

AVIC Hongdu has entered into a deal to supply the China National Aero Technology Import & Export Corporation (CATIC) with 12 L-15 advanced jet trainers, with the type's first international sale to be announced in 2013.

The agreement with CATIC represents the first sale of the type, which China is pitching on the international market. The agreement between the two parties, which are both owned by the Chinese government, was signed at Airshow China in Zhuhai.

CATIC president Ma Zhiping says the first sale of the L-15 will be announced next year. Neither the export agency or company representatives were willing to disclose the customer, or to confirm whether the 12 contracted aircraft will eventually be delivered to this end-user.

AVIC Hongdu says it has started "limited batch production" of the L-15, with the first dozen aircraft to be completed by the end of 2013.

Separately, AVIC says it will develop a new powerplant for the L-15 called the Minshan. The twin-engined type is now powered by a Ukrainian powerplant. According to AVIC, the Minshan is a twin-spool turbofan with an afterburner.

"Now that main component performance tests have been accomplished with satisfying results that could meet the requirements of engine design targets, it will be ready for delivery in a few years," it says.

AIRSHOW CHINA: CATIC signs deal for 12 L-15 trainers


----------



## cirr

*COMAC secures 50 C919 orders, eyes broader market * 

English.news.cn 2012-11-13 13:30:55 

ZHUHAI, Nov. 13 (Xinhua) -- Fifty orders for C919 aircraft have been signed at the ongoing China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition, indicating that China's first domestic large passenger aircraft is expanding its market reach amid tough overseas competition.

The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC), the aircraft's manufacturer, inked deals on Tuesday with a GE subsidiary and two Chinese companies at the aviation show, according to COMAC general manager He Dongfeng.

The exhibition is scheduled to run from Nov. 13 to 18 in the city of Zhuhai in south China's Guangdong Province

He said *GE Capital Aviation Service (GECAS) will purchase 10 of the planes, while two local airline operators, Hebei Airlines and Joy Air, will buy 20 units each*.

*The company has thus far secured orders for 380 C919 aircraft from 15 customers*, He said.

*COMAC also signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Eastern Air Lines for future sales of the aircraft to the U.S. airline*, according to He.

"The signing of the new orders and MOU indicates that the C919 has once again won recognition in both domestic and overseas markets," He said.

Mark Hutchinson, president and chief executive officer of GE China, said he was excited about the deal, as GE is heavily involved in the manufacturing of the C919 as an engine and avionics supplier.

"We signed the contract to demonstrate our support for the COMAC," Hutchinson said, adding that the C919 aircraft will supplement the company's fleet of about 2,000 aircraft.

Wu Guanghui, chief designer of the C919, said future global and domestic markets will have a strong appetite for civil aircraft like the C919.

Also on Tuesday, Liebherr-Aerospace & Transportation SAS and a subsidiary of the Aviation Industry Corp. of China (AVIC) inaugurated a joint venture that will supply undercarriages for the C919.

Francis Niss, president of Liebherr-Aerospace, said China's large population has given it dynamic growth in the global air traffic market.

"The Chinese industry is already part of the global supply chain of Western aircraft manufacturers. With the C919, China has reached another milestone in its development to become one of the leading aerospace nations in the world," Niss said.

He said Liebherr-Aerospace hopes to play an important role in the further development of China's aerospace industry.

With the C919 program, Niss said Liebherr-Aerospace has built a strong base for long-lasting participation in the Chinese market.

COMAC said the C919 aircraft will hit the market in 2016 after tests are completed in 2014.

Although the aircraft market remains dominated by Western companies in Europe and the United States, industry observers say the C919 will compete with the Boeing and Airbus in the medium-range aircraft sector.

COMAC vice president Shi Jianzhong said the participation of the company in the manufacturing of civil aircraft will provide more choices for the world's airlines.

"The newly designed C919 aircraft will undoubtedly help to upgrade the civil aircraft market," Shi said.

"We are sure that the C919 will be developed in a very professional way in order to meet all the expectations and targets of the Chinese government and COMAC," Niss said.

COMAC secures 50 C919 orders, eyes broader market - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Arm export is good for our defense industries and a good geopolitical tool to counter our adversaries. I guess more and more China military technologies will be more and more affordable and attractives...With the gorverment support, Chinese defense industries 's future will be bright


----------



## xuxu1457

LH96101: the 01 unite of the 6th aviation mission, the 6th mission belongs to Guangzou military region 




LH95111: the 11 unite of the 5th aviation mission, the 5th mission belongs to Nanjing military region

WZ-10&#65292; plan started in 1992, first fly in 2003, 2004 had 6 unites fly test, in 2006.01 weapon fire test; entered service at the end of 2006; 2009 mass process ;
now at least, Nanjing military region has one WZ-10 and WZ19 aviation mission(the 5th mission): No.LH95101-LH951**)
Beijing Military Region has one Army Aviation Mission(WZ-10 and WZ19 :28 unites), 
and Guangzhou Military Region has one WZ-10-WZ-19 Army Aviation Mission(28 unites), Nanjing milirary region also has WZ-10.

Guangzou military region WZ-10:









Beijing military region WZ-10 and WZ-19





WZ-10 in Nanjing military exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Arm export is good for our defense industries and a good geopolitical tool to counter our adversaries. I guess more and more China military technologies will be more and more affordable and attractives...With the gorverment support, Chinese defense industries 's future will be bright



Right&#12290;

Both B611 and BP-12A ballistic missiles have made export sales&#65292;with the former to Turkey and the latter to a &#8220;mysterious&#8221; buyer&#65306;

???BP-12A?????|BP-12A??_?


----------



## hk299792458

A new amateur video, showing a *J-10SY* (_S for twin-seat, Y for demonstration_) being prepared on the tarmac.

We can see that there is a military standard laptop on the ground connected to the aircraft, unfortunately we don't know which kind of data is exchanged between them. 

Maybe an album of Linkin Park for the pilots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

A new video on the cleaning of the tarmac...


----------



## hk299792458

Some beautiful air hostess from this Air Show...


----------



## hk299792458

*J-10AY* flight demonstration...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

CH (Rainbow) serie of UAV, developed by CASC group (_One of the major china national aerospace group_).

*CH-4* can bring 345kg of payload and stays more than 40h in the air.






*WJ-600* UAV, developed by an another major aerospace group, CASIC. 
It can fly at 12 000m above the sea level at more than 900km/h. The autonomy is from 3 to 5 hours. 
According to the interview of a responsible from CASIC, WJ-600 has RAM coating to increase it's stealth ability.


----------



## Tehmasib

The Jack shows that the tyres are being replaced. You will see no pressure on landing gear Ram Cylinders

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

*Wing Loong I* UAV from Chengdu 611th Institut...

In this video we can see it's advanced control center and the mission stations, it's the first time I saw it... 






Some amateur's pictures of this UCAV...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Tehmasib said:


> The Jack shows that the tyres are being replaced. You will see no pressure on landing gear Ram Cylinders



*09-112 ! .... its Old picture from Zhuhai'10.
10-120, 10-122 & 10-125 are there in air show China right now. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda

more

¾üÊÂÌìµØ ¶¦Ê¢ÂÛÌ³

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## giant panda

117S








RD-33MK


----------



## giant panda

MORE
°Í¿Õ¾üÕ¹Ê¾èÉÁúÕ½»úÇ¿´ó»úÔØÎäÆ÷ È«²¿ÎªÖÐ¹úÖÆÔì_¸ßÇåÍ¼¼¯_ÐÂÀËÍø

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

giant panda said:


> more
> 
> ¾üÊÂÌìµØ ¶¦Ê¢ÂÛÌ³



Is he doing a post-flight inspection with that torch in broad daylight!!!

(Yeah yeah, i know, intakes and all that stuff is dark)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

China August 1st aecrobatic team today's flight demonstration...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu's *Wing Loong I* UCAV control center and missions stations...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

*Z-10* flight demonstration...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

please upload jf-17 performance


----------



## HAIDER

Here is Thunder and its pilot interview during show

PAF JF-17 Thunder with its pilots at China Air Show 2012


----------



## Luftwaffe

giant panda said:


>



Close up looks like F-15 Nose-Cone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Ground test of Z-19 during the Zhuhai Air Show, video provided by sina.com -


----------



## Tehmasib

where is the JF-17 Flying vedio in the show????


----------



## Arsalan

Nice to Jf-17 with a potent stand-off supersonic land attack cruise missile. A true fire and forget stand-off land attack option!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

self delete


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SEAL

Congrats China this Zhuhai airshow is much better than the previous one and so pleased to see new weapon systems.
I like Wing Loong UCAV it resembles our national bird.


----------



## giant panda

JF-17 video;

è§é¢æ*æ¾ 


è§é¢æ*æ¾ 



è®°èè¿è·ç¦»æ¥è§¦âæ*é¾âææº_zhuhainews_æ°æµªæ*å®¢




http://player.ku6cdn.com/default/ou...&vid=oS8IzAKIhkJoTRvxo4rAmQ..&type=v&referer=

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda

Africa







Russian Zhuk-AE AESA Radar(about 680 T/R) for JF-17







[
[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Flight demonstration of *Z-10*...






----------

Z-10 performs wingover aecrobatic figure...






----------

Some new pictures of Z-10...


----------



## hk299792458

Some new *Z-19* helicopter's pictures...


----------



## hk299792458

CCTV's journalist explained in this video the control center and the missions stations of *Wing Loong I* UCAV, very interesting...






We can see 20 small red stars plus 15 symbols of missile painted on the airframe of Wing Loong I UCAV. According to the program responsible of Chengdu, each red star means one successful operational mission carried out, and each symbol of missile represents one missile or bomb launched from this UCAV during the missions...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

*J-10AY* ground preparation...


----------



## hk299792458

*J-10SY* (_twin seat version_) ground preparation...


----------



## hk299792458

Day and night targeting pod system, *WMD-7*. Il seems to me that PAF had purchased some of this pod, am I wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

China CASIC group (_One of the major national aerospace companies_) has mounted a C4ISR platform in the Zhuhai Air Show and allows visitors to play on-line war simulation with it.

What I can see in these pictures is that the blue champ is the one who launches massive attacks with cruise missiles and the red champ defends it's base with CASIC-produced SAM systems, like FD-2000, FM-80, FM-90...etc.


----------



## hk299792458

One video I found on JF-17's flight, video from ifeng.com...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Two amateur's videos taken inside the exhibition halls...


----------



## hk299792458

*TG*, *TL* and *TD* series of guided missiles and bombs, video from ifeng.com...


----------



## hk299792458

*JH-7A*...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Got a small clip, and it's the same maneuvers like always. However, I believer the last performance would be different, all these performances are for 10 minutes and the last performance is for 30 minutes. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4481829436124


----------



## hk299792458

China *Wing Loong I*, *CH-4* and *WJ-600* UCAV in a CCTV's video...


----------



## hk299792458

An engineer explains the detail of *CM-400AKG* air-ground missile...


----------



## hk299792458

*PL-9C* short range air-air missile...


----------



## hk299792458

According to the expert of AVIC, *LD-10* anti-radiation missile can't attack AWACS yet...






China *LS serie LGB*. A simple non-guided bomb could be transformed into a guided bomb by installing the LS serie kit...






*SD-10A* medium range air-air missile, for exportation...






TY-90 helicopter-used air combat missile, with a range from 4 to 6 km...






An another serie of guided bombs, *FT serie*...


----------



## sehr

Good luck


----------



## twocents

hk299792458 said:


> An engineer explains the detail of *CM-400AKG* air-ground missile...



This A2G missile has a top speed of Mach 5.5 and a range of 100-240 kilometers. Impressive speed and I wonder how that's achieved in a dense air environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

One piece F-16 type cockpit canopy from British firm Hampson Aerospace displayed at Chuhai, are they trying to break arms embargo for cool cash?




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## sweetgrape

CZ Series rocket





CZ-5









CZ-4B











CZ-3A









CZ-3B


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Designd by AVIC Helicopter Research&#65292;the Harrier is said to be under active development by Changhe Aircraft Industries Group Co. Ltd.:





cirr said:


> So there are actually TWO types of new concept high-speed helicopters under study&#65292;one of which has reached quite an advanced stage of development according to some sources.





cirr said:


> This is NO longer a concept&#12290;HD is working on a prototype&#65292; the reveal of which is expected within the next couple of years&#12290;



I would like to know where you got that information. It seems that there's a high chance of one of them being under development, but I'm just curious as to how you arrived at the conclusion.


----------



## Safriz

http://www.facebook.com/v/4486069782130


----------



## hk299792458

*A-100* and *A-200* familly MRLS, range from 100 to 200km...


----------



## hk299792458

*WS* familly of MRLS, range through 300km...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Proposed by CASIC group, very interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

Lasr targeting designator for LGB, *OL-2*, and laser targeting pod *OC-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

A new amateur's video showing FC-1 flight simulator, anti-radiation missile LD-10, Y-9, KJ-200, MA-60 MPA, police version of Z-9, and the golden helmet of PLA air force (_Each year the best 10 pilots have the right to wear this helmet for a year_)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Russian "_Warriors_" aecrobatic team...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Ground preparation before the flight of russian Warriors aecrobatic team...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda

A longer video of jf17 show
å·´åºæ¯å¦ç©ºåæ*é¾ææºè¿è¡åæºé£è¡è¡¨æ¼_æ°æµªè§é¢

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

A short version of JF-17's flight carried out today...


----------



## hk299792458

August 1st aecrobatic team, this morning...


----------



## hk299792458

Chief engineer of UCAV Wing Loong I precise that this drone is a complet chinese design...


----------



## sweetgrape

sweetgrape said:


> CZ Series rocket
> 
> 
> CZ-5
> 
> 
> CZ-4B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CZ-3A
> 
> 
> CZ-3B








CZ-3C










CZ-2C










CZ-2D









Sorry, Don't know why, in these day, the link to PDF is unstable!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Last one, Finish it


CZ-2F











Main Parachute of Shenzhou Spaceship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Z-19, very clear and beautiful photos...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## giant panda

JF-17 HEAD








MODEL DISPLAY




Egyptian air force is very interested in JF-17 




v






group photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda

Avic Promotes J-31 As An Export Fighter
By Bradley Perrett, Robert Hewson, Reuben Johnson, Bill Sweetman
Source: Aviation Week & Space Technology

November 19, 2012
As much as the resources wielded by the Chinese state aerospace industry impress outsiders these days, few could have expected that one of the companies in the sector would want to produce a stealth fighter on its own account.

But that is just what Shenyang Aircraft wants to do. Equally surprisingly, the Chinese air force is turning its nose up at the result. What looks like a thoroughly modern stealth fighter is apparently not good enough to serve as China's next medium-weight combat aircraft.

After three evidently staged appearances of the real aircraft this year, Avic displayed a model at Airshow China in Zhuhai last week, displaying the fighter that is unofficially called the J-31 and known to come from Shenyang. The aircraft is being developed for the international defense market, says Avic.




The model was labeled as a concept fighter, but it showed few if any differences from the real aircraft that appeared first under wraps on a truck in June, then being pulled around an airfield in September and, finally, on Oct. 31, in the air, prominently numbered 31001 and possibly making its first flight. It is clear, then, that the project has transcended the concept stage.

The aircraft has been designed to deliver a highly stealthy configuration at low cost, with a heavy weapons load capability over a wide combat radius, says Avic. The model is a single-seat, twin-tail, twin-engine aircraft with a high wing, like the real aircraft seen in unattributed photographs on the Internet. As described at the show, the fighter has a typical takeoff weight of 17.5 metric tons, is 16.9 meters (55.5 ft.) long and 4.8 meters high with a wingspan of 11.5 meters.

The aircraft that flew last month has two Klimov RD-93 engines, which project engineers do not regard as sufficiently powerful, industry executives say. As fitted to the JF-17 (or FC-1) single-engine export fighter from Shenyang's rival, Chengdu Aircraft, the RD-93 produces 19,000 lb. thrust. Regardless of the RD-93's power, Shenyang needs a Chinese engine if it is to avoid Russia holding a veto over J-31 sales. Judging from photographs of the prototype, the nacelles may be designed for engines larger in diameter than the RD-93, a derivative of the MiG-29's RD-33. The alternative may be the reported WS-13 Taishan from the Guizhou plant of propulsion specialist Avic Engine.

Avic says the J-31 has a combat radius of 1,250 km (780 mi.) on internal fuel or 2,000 km with external tanks. Maximum speed is Mach 1.8, takeoff distance is 400 meters and its landing distance 600 meters.

Operational effectiveness will be higher than current or upgraded fourth-generation fighters or almost equivalent to typical fifth-generation, says Avic. The reference to fifth-generation aircraft presumably indicates the Lockheed Martin F-22 and F-35.
The J-31 is known to come from Shenyang because the company displayed a flyable model of a similar fighter last year with the designation F-60 and because a wrapped object that was presumably the real aircraft was trucked in June from Shenyang to Xian, where China has a flight-test center.

The designation J-31 may be no more valid than the widely assumed but unconfirmed moniker J-20 applied to a larger fighter from the Chengdu fighter works. The Shenyang aircraft is also sometimes called J-21again, without any certain validity. The J-20 was revealed in late 2010 and appears to have made its first flight in January 2011. It was not promoted at Zhuhai.

And therein lies a key piece of evidence of the status of the J-31. The J-20 was not at Zhuhai because it is not for sale and because China does not want to reveal too much about it. It is intended for the Chinese air force.

Conversely, because the J-31 was exhibited at Zhuhai and is promoted as an export product, the Chinese air force obviously does not want it. Early production of a fighter intended for Chinese service would be reserved for the air force, as has been Chengdu's J-10, the current Chinese medium-weight fighter.

Why, then, has Shenyang developed it? There are a few possibilities. It could be a technology demonstrator funded by the military, one that the company's management thinks has good potential for full development as an operational fighter.

Alternatively, it could be an internally funded program for the export market, as the company seems to suggest, encouraged by the knowledge that not all countries have access to Western fighters. The J-31 would mainly be a competitor to Russian fightersthough Shenyang might also be calculating that buyers of Western equipment will want more choice as some U.S. and European types go out of production over the next decade or two. Importantly, the Chinese fighter should be cheap, as the JF-17 is, while offering at least the prestige of stealth technology.

Shenyang is working on China's ship-borne fighters, raising the possibility that the J-31 was at one time intended for the newly commissioned aircraft carrier Liaoning and its successors. If so, it probably is not now destined for such service, since the navy, like the air force, would not want to exhibit an aircraft that it intended to operate.

The difference in the sizes between the J-20 and J-31 indicates that they have probably not been designed for the same requirement. Moreover, Avic makes no mention of any domestic use for the aircraft.

A foreign aerospace executive with insight into Shenyang and the wider Chinese industry has perhaps the simplest explanation for the J-31's existence: This is the program of a company that has more engineers than it knows what to do with.

While a prototype or technology demonstrator is flying, a key question is whether much progress has been made in developing low-observability features that are easily maintained and do not encumber the aircraft with much weight. An even greater challenge for Shenyang and its suppliers to overcome is fitting the aircraft with electronic systems that merge the inputs from various sensors to give the pilot situational awareness. Avic's statement that the aircraft will offer capability almost equivalent to the latest U.S. fighter suggests that it aims to go some way in that direction.
And yet that could all be far away. There is a world of difference between, on the one hand, flying an aircraft that from the outside looks like a fighter and, on the other, building an operational combat aircraft. The F-35 will go into service almost 20 years after the first flight of its X-35 technology demonstrator. Similarly, Shenyang may so far have little more than a bare aircraft that an export customer would be expected to help fully develop, or at least fund, as Pakistan has with the JF-17.

Avionics immaturity may be the reason why the J-31 is an export-only aircraft, even though it seems well-sized as a successor to the Chinese air force's J-10 and as a cheaper, large-production complement to the J-20. The air force may well have decided that Chinese industry has enough of a challenge in improving the J-10 and integrating systems for the J-20. But yet another possibility is that Shenyang or Chengdu is cooking up something more advanced than the J-31. With no clear answer, that probably remains the key mystery about the J-31: Why does the Chinese military not want it?

Reviewing the J-31's configuration, it appears that the designers have aimed for an aircraft that has stealth but also conventional fighter versatility, and they are not trying to achieve supersonic flight without afterburning, as the F-22 does. The choice of a quad aft-tail arrangementtwo horizontal and two vertical stabilizersindicates the designers wanted to combine low radar reflectivity with high angles of attack and therefore easier handling in combat, which that would have been hard to do with a canard configuration.

The aft-tail layout also puts hard points close to the center of gravity, probably making the carriage of stores easier and thereby promoting versatility. Photographs of the aircraft at an airfield in September revealed the doors of a large ventral weapons bay.

The model has only moderate sweep on the leading edge of the J-31's wing. To minimize radar reflections, air inlets for the engines have no boundary-layer diverter plates. The nose volume is not large, leaving room for only a modestly sized radar antenna.




For all its habitual secretiveness, the Chinese military displayed two recent attack helicopters at Zhuhai for the first time. One of these was the Z-10 (or WZ-10), which Chinese media suggest is sized between the Eurocopter Tiger and Boeing AH-64 Apache. It is a product of the Changhe works of Avic rotary-wing specialist Avicopter.

The other was the Z-19, an adaptation of the Z-9 and, ultimately, Eurocopter AS352 Dauphin, but with a new fuselage and tandem seating. As a Dauphin derivative, the aircraft should have a gross weight of 4-5 tons, making it somewhat smaller than the Z-10. Harbin Aircraft, also part of Avicopter, builds the Dauphin derivative. It did so originally under a license that Eurocopter says has expired.

Both attack helicopters are powered by Chinese engines, says Avic. The Z-10, at least, has reportedly been fitted with foreign engines during development.

Harbin has also developed an attack version of the Z-9 that retained the bulky cabin of the original utility helicopter. The Chinese army allowed rare close inspection of a recent version, the Z-9WZ in July.

Bradley Perrett, Robert Hewson and Reuben Johnson Zhuhai, China and Bill Sweetman London

Avic Promotes J-31 As An Export Fighter


----------



## hk299792458

New videao from CCTV showing 6 heavy attack helicopter *Z-10* in a exercice, and the HMDS of Z-10...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

A new video from CCTV named "_JF-17, the witness of the friendship between China and Pakistan_"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Air Hosw's morning...


----------



## hk299792458

French Breitling aecrobatic team...


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Jango

Those Breitling planes are really well painted. Attractive paint scheme. Especially with the numbers on the tail.


----------



## hk299792458

A video from PLA Air Force...


----------



## hk299792458

August 1st aecrobatic team of today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

@Informed Members, 

There was talk about J-10 based stealth aircraft... some models or CG Images were also out then. What happens to that development or was that just rumors?


----------



## hk299792458

Flight demonstration of August 1st aecrobatic team on November 16th...






Flight demonstration of Z-10 on November 17th...


----------



## hk299792458

*JF-17...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

*China wraps air show with record deals* 






Visitors are seen during the 9th China International Aviation and Aerospace 


China wrapped up a major air show in Zhuhai in the southern province of Guangdong, on Sunday, with 30 deals worth a record of 11.8 billion U.S. dollars being signed, according to the show organizer.

Meanwhile, sales of 202 aircraft of various types have been clinched at the ninth China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition that started on Tuesday.

Nearly 650 aviation and aerospace manufacturers from 39 countries and regions have attended the air show, which attracted an audience of about 338,000 people over the past six days.

A total of 113 aircraft have been displayed at the show, and 39 of them have taken part in a fly-over performance, according to the organizer.

The next air show will be held on Nov. 11-16, 2014, in the same city, the organizer announced.

China wraps air show with record deals - China.org.cn


----------



## Crypto

ahfatzia said:


> *China wraps air show with record deals*
> 
> Visitors are seen during the 9th China International Aviation and Aerospace
> 
> 
> China wrapped up a major air show in Zhuhai in the southern province of Guangdong, on Sunday, with 30 deals worth a record of 11.8 billion U.S. dollars being signed, according to the show organizer.
> 
> *Meanwhile, sales of 202 aircraft of various types have been clinched at the ninth China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition that started on Tuesday.*
> 
> Nearly 650 aviation and aerospace manufacturers from 39 countries and regions have attended the air show, which attracted an audience of about 338,000 people over the past six days.
> 
> A total of 113 aircraft have been displayed at the show, and 39 of them have taken part in a fly-over performance, according to the organizer.
> 
> The next air show will be held on Nov. 11-16, 2014, in the same city, the organizer announced.
> 
> China wraps air show with record deals - China.org.cn



Any details on those air-crafts?


----------



## ahfatzia

*^^^*No this just came out an hour ago. Maybe check on 'Zhuhai Air Show 2012' on Google a little later on would know more details.


----------



## farhan_9909

Echelon said:


> Any details on those air-crafts?



l-15 trainer to Egypt


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

A new amateur's video, on J-10AY night ground testing...








skybolt said:


>



CM-400AKG is a very interesting weapon, with the announced performance of 240km of range and 5.5 Mach of speed, just wonder how it could reach this speed? Is PAF going to purchase some? Why did it be shown next to a JF-17?


----------



## hk299792458

Russian Warriors aecrobatic team's flight demonstration, part 1 -


----------



## hk299792458

Russian Warriors aecrobatic team's flight demonstration, part 2 -


----------



## SQ8

Notice that the "finish" on the JF-17's improves every time we see a new ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Notice that the "finish" on the JF-17's improves every time we see a new ones.



The finish is a minor thing, what the JF-17 really needs is a better engine.


----------



## SQ8

VCheng said:


> The finish is a minor thing, what the JF-17 really needs is a better engine.



If they had money and US goodwill they would have gone for the F-100...which the JF-17 can accept with with minor changes..
But then if they had those they would have simply bought many more F-16's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> If they had money and US goodwill they would have gone for the F-100...which the JF-17 can accept with with minor changes..
> But then if they had those they would have simply bought many more F-16's.



Quite the conundrum, isn't it?


----------



## cirr

Z-19 cockpit&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A car that can fly&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

JH-7As cockpit&#65306;











The JH-7B that recently had its maiden flight should have more advanced flight systems and avionics&#12290;


----------



## Najam Khan

cirr said:


> JH-7As cockpit&#65306;


Its just me or JH-7's data entry/Integrated control panel is same as JF-17?


----------



## Last Hope

Najam Khan said:


> Its just me or JH-7's data entry/Integrated control panel is same as JF-17?


Not exactly, but quite similar.


----------



## bdslph

looks kind of same but the JH7 A has improved a lot from before


----------



## hk299792458

CCTV-4 shows some "_anti-aircraft carrier weapon_" systems, exposed in Zhuhai Air Show...

The only thing I found quit interesting is the big touchscreen table in which the war game system is completely shown.


----------



## hk299792458

A new amateur's video showing that one of the J-10AY from August 1st aecrobatic team faced an engine failure situation. The ground MRO technician has connected it's laptop to the aircraft and judged that the aircraft is not flyable, and the pilot has finally changed the aircraft...


----------



## hk299792458

Russian warriors aecrobatic team's pilots are interested by a mockup of J-20...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

WENDELL MINNICK | Comments A
A Officers of China's People Liberation Army (PLA) watch planes
performing Nov. 13 during the ninth China International Aviation and
Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai. (Philippe Lopez / AFP) FILED UNDER World News
Asia & Pacific Rim ADS BY PULSE 360 AdChoices ZHUHAI, China  Those who bought a Chinese tank or ship or plane in
the 1960s or 1970s were most likely putting their troops in double
jeopardy  facing an enemy with equipment that was, at best, cheap
imitation Soviet junk not even trusted by Russian troops. This is not the case today, as the ninth biennial Airshow China proved
to attendees here last week. Russian imitations of aircraft, radar,
missiles and other equipment are being supplanted by high-quality
made-in-China replacements. Granted, much of the equipment has
Russian or Ukrainian roots, but Chinese engineers and manufacturers
have learned just about as much as can be learned from them. Chinas military industrial revolution has come of age. No more evidence is needed after last weeks Zhuhai airshow  the
biggest, best organized and friendliest to date. Much of this can be
attributed to a growing sense of pride among the Chinese in their
emerging role in the worlds geostrategic balance. One U.S. defense analyst, a longtime Zhuhai attendee, said there was a
boatload of new stuff, including a lot of new weapons we have never
seen before. It is going to be like drinking from a fire hose. Overall, the 2012 Zhuhai show has expanded on a Peoples Liberation
Army (PLA) weapons trend discernible since 2004: the increased
funding of multiple redundant air and missile weapon systems to
foster internal competition, faster development cycles and inundation
of foreign weapon markets. The PLA may purchase this burgeoning
selection of weapons, but it will likely offer most of them for sale. China is also attempting to take a leading role as mentor for other
countries. France, Germany, Pakistan, Russia and Tanzania participated
in the second Military Flight Training Conference (MFTC 2012), held here
Nov. 11-12. The conference was sponsored by PLA Air Force (PLAAF) and the
Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC). The PLAAF deputy
commander, Lt. Gen. He Weirong, and AVIC Vice President Li Yuhai
spoke at the event. The Dark Side There was a dark side to the international element at Zhuhai, as there
has been in the past. U.S. government officials confirmed that a
Sudanese delegation was at the show shopping for weapons. Over the
past 10 years, China has been funneling weapons to some African
countries in an effort to secure oil rights, ignoring international uproar
over human rights violations by Sudan and other countries in Africa. Sudan  which has 20 Nanchang Q-5/A-5C (MiG-19) Fantan ground
attack aircraft and six Hongdu JL-8/K-8 advanced trainer/ground attack
aircraft  reportedly is interested in procuring 12 Chengdu FC-1
Xiaolong/JF-17 Thunder fighters. The problem that the Chinese face with aircraft platforms is that most
of their stuff isnt that spectacular, said Richard Bitinger, a former CIA
analyst. Its functional and, I suppose, relatively cheap, but the market
is awash in reasonably priced competitors  used F-16s and the
Gripen, for example. Also, most countries will refuse to buy Chinese
fighters because they can probably afford something better, and those who cannot afford to buy better are unlikely to buy anything rather
than buy Chinese fighters. But many African states will settle for something even cheaper and
simpler to operate. Here is where China has been its most successful:
selling the K-8 trainer/light attack jet. Most of the countries cant afford or [arent] able to operate anything
more complicated, probably dont really need it (considering their
strategic environment), and the light K-8 fulfills their needs for a jet-
powered air force, Bitzinger said. Chinese fighters, in my opinion, still
fall between two stools: too much plane for the really poor countries,
and too inferior for the developing nations that prefer a Western system. First-time Surprises The shows flight line was typical of past shows, including the H-6
medium-range bomber, Z-8 and Z-9 helicopters, Shaanxi KJ-200, Y-8
Balance Beam airborne early warning and control aircraft, and the
JF-17/FC-1 and Chengdu J-10 Vigorous Dragon fighters. But there were some surprises. For the first time, AVIC displayed a
model of the new Shenyang J-31 Falcon Eagle stealth fighter. The AVIC Wing Loong unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) was on
view for the first time. With four hard points, the UCAV looks similar to
the U.S.-made MQ-9 Reaper. The static display included four types of
munitions not seen before: YZ-102A precision-guided bomb, semi-
active laser-guided BA-7 air-to-ground missile, LS-6/50-kilogram
miniature guided bomb and the YZ-121 laser-guided bomb. Local Chinese news reports stated the Wing Loong was available for the
international defense market for $1 million  a pittance of the
Reapers $37 million price tag. China has been experimenting with UCAVs for some time, including the
CH-4 model on display by China Aerospace Science and Technology
Corp. (CASC). The medium-altitude, long-endurance CH-4 has four hard
points and can carry the AR-1 short-range air-to-ground laser-guided
bomb. One CASC official said the CH-4 has a range of 3,500 kilometers,
altitude ceiling of eight kilometers and can remain airborne for 30 hours. Among the strange items at the show were models and artist
renderings of new UAVs, such as AVICs futuristic Platypus, Avant
Courieri and the Bateleur. No additional information was made
available. Dennis Blasko, author of the book The Chinese Army Today, said its
easy to put a model on display  but that says nothing about the
actual production status of an item. Is it ready for sale now, and if so, how many have been sold and to
whom? he said. They probably wont answer such questions, but
otherwise, all they are showing is a concept, not a reality. New Engines, Drones During the Nov. 14 AVIC Cup-International UAV Innovation Grand Prix
ceremony  a contest among industry professionals  a video was
shown of the futuristic Blue Shark UCAV diving for an attack on the
Indian Navy aircraft carrier Vikramaditya. Many of the contestant
submissions were of near-space UCAVs and hovering ground-attack
heavy UAVs. Despite improvements in airframes and quantum leaps in aviation
manufacturing techniques, Chinas military aviation industry is still
dependent on Russian and Ukrainian engines, said Vasiliy Kashin, a
Russian defense researcher attending the show. His study, Shooting
Star: Chinas Military Modernization in the 21st Century, released this
year, gives a detailed account of the Russian-Chinese defense arms relationship and its gradual decline. The last remaining piece that
Chinese aviation industry manufacturers must master is high-
performance jet engines. There are signs of change in that quarter, however. During Zhuhai, AVIC
officials announced plans to build the Minshan, a twin-spool turbofan
engine, to replace the Ukrainian AI-22K-25 engine, built by Motor Sich,
that powers the Hongdu L-15 Hunting Eagle advanced jet trainer. It has the distinction of being the first AVIC combat aircraft turbofan to
be promoted with a brochure, said Richard Fisher, senior Asian
military affairs specialist at the International Assessment and Strategy
Center. Models or full-scale mock-ups have appeared of the Taihang
and new 9.5-ton thrust turbofans, but they have yet to be promoted
with a detailed brochure. This is a possible indication of AVICs confidence in the Minshan program, which will likely allow Hongdu to
market a fully indigenous version of the L-15 not reliant on its
Ukrainian turbofan. AVIC officials also revealed plans to modify the L-15 into a highly
maneuverable target drone called the Blue Fox. Powered with two
miniature turbo jet engines, it will be based on the L-15 aircraft
aerodynamic configuration and contour, designed through adaptive
modifications to the fuselage, air intake and vertical tail after
contraction ratio so that it has superior aerodynamic characteristics, according to a brochure. The L-15 was based on the Russian Yak-130, which had a UAV variant
that did not progress to the production stage. Fisher believes the Blue
Fox might be more of a UAV than a simple target drone. It may be developed for electronic or kinetic combat missions, he
said. The PLAAF already has hundreds of retired J-6 and J-7 fighters to
turn into target drones, he said. New Missiles and More Among the shows biggest surprises were displays of new missiles and
rockets. Most were modifications that transformed air-to-air missiles
into surface-to-air or anti-radiation missiles. The 60-kilometer-range AVIC LD-10 air-to-surface, anti-radiation
missile was one example. Based on the SD-10A advanced medium-
range, air-to-air missile, the LD-10 can be outfitted on the JF-17, the
brochure indicates. It is unclear why it specified the JF-17 only, but the
plane is one of Chinas top exportable fighters. The SD-10A surface-to-air missile does not look anything like the
SD-10A or the LD-10. In fact, it looks more like the Raytheon-built
Standard Missile. The Luoyang SD-10A is a much larger version of the SD-10/PL-12 AAM
[air-to-air missile], offered as part of the Sky Dragon [surface-to-air
missile] system first seen at the 2012 Eurosatory arms show, Fisher
said. Though the SD-10A is offered as a surface-to-air missile, it begs
the question of whether it also represents a new longer-range version
of the PL-12 AAM. Fisher believes that the PL-12 has a 100-kilometer range, and it is
possible that a potential AAM version of the SD-10A may exceed 140
kilometers in range. As [with] such a range, it has to be considered that AVIC/Luoyang may
be developing an air-launched anti-satellite version of this missile,
Fisher said. One of the highlights of this Zhuhai show was the expansion from two
to four Chinese companies that offer precision attack munitions for
Chinese aircraft. The North Industries (NORINCO) and South Industries weapon
conglomerates have joined AVICs Luoyang and the China Aerospace
Industries Co. in offering families of precision bombs. Both NORINCO
and South Industries offer gliding modular munition dispensers similar
to the Raytheon AGM-154 Joint Stand-Off Weapon. NORINCO has revealed its Tiange-1000, a 1,050-kilogram laser-guided,
deep-penetration bomb similar in shape but half the weight of the
2,132-kilogram U.S. GBU-28 deep-penetration bomb. But this also
represents a rapid development of a new capability that will challenge
the U.S. and its Asian allies to consider new measures to harden bases. View Comments | Share your thoughts » MORE IN WORLD NEWS Swedens Possible Gripen Cut Prompts Force Capability Fears


----------



## 帅的一匹

hk299792458 said:


> Russian warriors aecrobatic team's pilots are interested by a mockup of J-20...



Maybe Russian pilotes are interested to get one J20.....


----------



## hk299792458

All other flight demonstrations from other aircrafts and teams in Zhuhai Air Show...


----------



## Oldman1

wanglaokan said:


> Maybe Russian pilotes are interested to get one J20.....



Or gathering intel.


----------



## hk299792458

A chinese new advanced cockpit display system exposed in Zhuhai Air Show...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda

L-15 UAV


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda




----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DV RULES

giant panda said:


> L-15 UAV



Seems to me design of Dual Engine JF-17. Only modify air intake into DSI.


----------



## lcloo

DV RULES said:


> Seems to me design of Dual Engine JF-17. Only modify air intake into DSI.



It is described by the builder as "Blue Fox" target drone based on L-15 structure, maximum speed 750 km/hr, can pull 6G, and endurance of about 40 minutes, and 8000 meter ceiling.


----------



## SQ8

Oldman1 said:


> Or gathering intel.



I think they are just shopping for the plastic display models.
The J-20 is a rare bird to have on your shelf.


----------



## Kompromat

hk299792458 said:


> A chinese new advanced cockpit display system exposed in Zhuhai Air Show...



Why does it show the JF-17 in the display ?


----------



## Oldman1

Oscar said:


> I think they are just shopping for the plastic display models.
> The J-20 is a rare bird to have on your shelf.



Given enough time it be in all hobby shops.


----------



## Last Hope

Aeronaut said:


> Why does it show the JF-17 in the display ?



That is supposed to be JF-17 flight simulator, except for new screen, it's quite similar to the existing simulators.. Look at the body and seating. But the screen seems VERY odd to this context..


----------



## Kompromat

Last Hope said:


> That is supposed to be JF-17 flight simulator, except for new screen, it's quite similar to the existing simulators.. Look at the body and seating. But the screen seems VERY odd to this context..



I, am talking about the cockpit - look closely, it has a single piece touch screen display.


----------



## Last Hope

Aeronaut said:


> I, am talking about the cockpit - look closely, it has a single piece touch screen display.


Yes got that. It's J-20 flight simulator, no idea about JF-17 on the screen though.


----------



## Kompromat

Look closely they are different.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Aeronaut said:


> Why does it show the JF-17 in the display ?



Most probably, its a video played at Comapny's Stall at Zuhai that would have made JF-17 cockpit display system as well. 
JF-17 seems to me a part of the title that states COCKPIT DISPLAY SYSTEM, it doesn't seem to a part of SIM.


----------



## Kompromat

danger-zone said:


> Most probably, its a video played at Comapny's Stall at Zuhai that would have made JF-17 cockpit display system as well.
> JF-17 seems to me a part of the title that states COCKPIT DISPLAY SYSTEM, it doesn't seem to a part of SIM.



So it can be a proposed cockpit display system for JF-17 !


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Aeronaut said:


> So it can be a proposed cockpit display system for JF-17 !



Nop, i don't think so. The black and white bird juts behind the LCD, seems J-31 to me. 
what I am trying to say, the company whom made JF-17 Cockpit display system has now made J-31 system. 
A Chinese member can clarify well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@danger-zone : The manufacturer or JF-17 is CAC - but the J-31s manufacturer is SAC. It is possible however that its a cockpit design offered by a 3rd provider.


----------



## Windjammer

Could this be it guys.

?? ???-


----------



## Last Hope

Windjammer said:


> Could this be it guys.
> 
> ?? ???-



No it is not, it's the simulator of JF-17.


----------



## sweetgrape

Do not know why in these day, the link to PDF is too unstable, but other way to foreign website not, Why? Only me?Too sad for me.


----------



## Kompromat

Windjammer said:


> Could this be it guys.
> 
> ?? ???-



I guess thats a different one.


----------



## Windjammer

Last Hope said:


> No it is not, it's the simulator of JF-17.





Aeronaut said:


> I guess thats a different one.



The only hunch for me was the lettering FC-1. !! ??


----------



## Kompromat

Windjammer said:


> The only hunch for me was the lettering FC-1. !! ??



This simulator has 3 MFDs. The one we are talking about is the one with single piece DFD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

lcloo said:


> It is described by the builder as "Blue Fox" target drone based on L-15 structure, maximum speed 750 km/hr, can pull 6G, and endurance of about 40 minutes, and 8000 meter ceiling.



I know about it as i read above but you fail to get what i wanted to say. Check wing design and air intake style and compare it with JF-17, i hope you will got.


----------



## hk299792458

Blue Fox is based on JL-10 / L-15 design.


----------



## hk299792458

*JL-10* / *L-15* flight simulator...

















*JF-17* flight simulator...






And this "_Cockpit Display System_"...






I guess personally the fact that this CDS is shown with a FC-1 symbol means firstly that it is a product of AVIC group, secondly it's for export purpose.

But for me this "_Cockpit Display System_" is very similar to one photo I found in my hard drive, if my memory is not wrong it's from *Luoyang 613th research institut* (_Company Website_). But I'm not sure if the two cockpits have any link between them.


----------



## Kompromat

Similar but not the same, the one below has displays on the side,has a larger screen and the HUD is different.


----------



## SQ8

I think the single screen cockpit are mostly conceptual demonstrators and not actual cockpit prototypes for any aircraft.
Because the J-10B is aiming for a JF-17esque cockpit albeit with touch screens.

A possibility could be that these may lead to a concept being used on the J-31.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Oscar said:


> I think the single screen cockpit are mostly conceptual demonstrators and not actual cockpit prototypes for any aircraft.
> Because the J-10B is aiming for a JF-17esque cockpit albeit with touch screens.
> 
> A possibility could be that these may lead to a concept being used on the J-31.



_Kabhi Khsuh bhi ho leny dia karo_ you damn party buster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Aeronaut said:


> _Kabhi Khsuh bhi ho leny dia karo_ you damn party buster



Reality bites..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Oscar said:


> Reality bites..



...and hope lives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Aeronaut said:


> @danger-zone : The manufacturer or JF-17 is CAC - but the J-31s manufacturer is SAC. It is possible however that its a cockpit design offered by a 3rd provider.



Similarly, many companies have contributed in F-35. 
An aircraft never completes under one roof and a single manufacturer cannot build all goodies of a bird. 
You can understand it better then me.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*JF-17 won the coveted Aerospace Laureate 2012 Award*

ZHUHAI: Curtains were lowered for the 9th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition here on Sunday with an impressive participation of Pakistani JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft for the second time in the show.

The six-day exhibition that was largely participated by customers and experts from aviation industry was declared closed by the Chairman of the Standing Committee of Zhuhai Municipality Wang Guangquan here Sunday evening.

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) availed the opportunity very well by participating in the show to introduce to the outside world the capable JF-17 fighter aircraft which offers cutting edge technology at an affordable cost.

*A day before start of the exhibition, on November 12, the PAF along with China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation (CATIC), jointly won the coveted &#8216;Aerospace Laureate 2012 Award&#8217; for working together on a successful aircraft development and production program.

The award was jointly received by Chief Project Director JF-17 Program of PAF Air Vice Marshal Javed Ahmed and Chief Project Director of CATIC Li Pei from Pakistani and Chinese side, respectively, in the presence of a large number of guests and media.*

CATIC is a large scale state-owned conglomerate with aviation products and technology import and export as its core business. Headquartered in Beijing, CATIC has 7 specialized companies and 10 regional subsidiaries in China and 56 overseas branches worldwide. With its total assets of up to RMB24 billion and accumulated import and export volume of $24 billion thus far, CATIC ranks among the first 20 of China&#8217;s top 500 enterprises for import and export.

&#8220;This is a big achievement and acknowledgement for Pakistan and China for cooperation in their joint effort for the promotion of aviation industry&#8221;, remarked Group Captain Tariq Mahmod, PAF director media.

In addition to the impressive aerobatic and static display, PAF had also setup a stall at the exhibition, where the intending customers were briefed about the significant characteristics of the fighter plane and the weapons it can carry.

Earlier last week, three JF-17 Thunders specially flew from an operational Base in Pakistan, stopped in two cities for refueling or due to inclement weather before reaching Zhuhai.

As the JF-17 roared in the sky for aerial display and aerobatic show, thousands of visitors, customers, experts and media persons were enthralled by skills of the PAF pilots and performance of the aircraft. The PAF contingent at Zhuhai was led by Air Vice Marshal Javaid Ahmed.

The JF-17 made its debut at Farnborough Air Show in 2010, when two JF-17s flew all the way from Pakistan to Farnborough, UK. Four months later in November 2010, three JF-17s flew over to China to participate in Zhuhai Air Show, where the aircraft made its first ever aerobatics display. In June 2011, three JF-17s participated in aerobatics and static display in 100-years Celebrations of Turkish Air Force and subsequently three JF-17s also participated in Dubai Air Show in October 2011. At all these Air Shows, the JF-17 attracted intense focus of visitors and international media.

The JF-17 Thunder is an all weather, multirole, light combat aircraft that has the potential to be the main stay & work horse of any air force. The design of JF-17 aircraft is based on modern concepts of aerodynamics.

The aviation exhibition featured 650 companies from China and other countries, with more than 100 plane-related products on show. The mayor thanked the PAF for sending its contingent to the show and praised the aircraft performance and serviceability during the show. He invited the PAF to participate again at Zhuhai in 2014. The PAF team thanked the chairman and the public of Zhuhai for their excellent hospitality.
Pakistan JF-17s display incredible performance during Zhuhai Air Show &#8211; TheKooza.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itaskol



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock

So are we gettin these or not? is pak showin any interest in Wz-10 or not?? well i think it would be better for pak coz we can also ask for transfer of tech..coz this is low cost n high tech attack heli of this generation...then the other's...n it'z also look cool! <3


----------



## Last Hope

It's in news that JF-17s performance has earned some kind of Airspace Awards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Last Hope said:


> It's in news that JF-17s performance has earned some kind of Airspace Awards.



If you are talking about *JF-17's Aerobatic Performance*, then it must have earned *Egg & Tomato Award*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Last Hope said:


> It's in news that JF-17s performance has earned some kind of Airspace Awards.





Saifullah Sani said:


> *JF-17 won the coveted Aerospace Laureate 2012 Award*
> 
> ZHUHAI: Curtains were lowered for the 9th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition here on Sunday with an impressive participation of Pakistani JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft for the second time in the show.
> 
> The six-day exhibition that was largely participated by customers and experts from aviation industry was declared closed by the Chairman of the Standing Committee of Zhuhai Municipality Wang Guangquan here Sunday evening.
> 
> The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) availed the opportunity very well by participating in the show to introduce to the outside world the capable JF-17 fighter aircraft which offers cutting edge technology at an affordable cost.
> 
> *A day before start of the exhibition, on November 12, the PAF along with China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation (CATIC), jointly won the coveted Aerospace Laureate 2012 Award for working together on a successful aircraft development and production program.
> 
> The award was jointly received by Chief Project Director JF-17 Program of PAF Air Vice Marshal Javed Ahmed and Chief Project Director of CATIC Li Pei from Pakistani and Chinese side, respectively, in the presence of a large number of guests and media.*
> 
> CATIC is a large scale state-owned conglomerate with aviation products and technology import and export as its core business. Headquartered in Beijing, CATIC has 7 specialized companies and 10 regional subsidiaries in China and 56 overseas branches worldwide. With its total assets of up to RMB24 billion and accumulated import and export volume of $24 billion thus far, CATIC ranks among the first 20 of Chinas top 500 enterprises for import and export.
> 
> This is a big achievement and acknowledgement for Pakistan and China for cooperation in their joint effort for the promotion of aviation industry, remarked Group Captain Tariq Mahmod, PAF director media.
> 
> In addition to the impressive aerobatic and static display, PAF had also setup a stall at the exhibition, where the intending customers were briefed about the significant characteristics of the fighter plane and the weapons it can carry.
> 
> Earlier last week, three JF-17 Thunders specially flew from an operational Base in Pakistan, stopped in two cities for refueling or due to inclement weather before reaching Zhuhai.
> 
> As the JF-17 roared in the sky for aerial display and aerobatic show, thousands of visitors, customers, experts and media persons were enthralled by skills of the PAF pilots and performance of the aircraft. The PAF contingent at Zhuhai was led by Air Vice Marshal Javaid Ahmed.
> 
> The JF-17 made its debut at Farnborough Air Show in 2010, when two JF-17s flew all the way from Pakistan to Farnborough, UK. Four months later in November 2010, three JF-17s flew over to China to participate in Zhuhai Air Show, where the aircraft made its first ever aerobatics display. In June 2011, three JF-17s participated in aerobatics and static display in 100-years Celebrations of Turkish Air Force and subsequently three JF-17s also participated in Dubai Air Show in October 2011. At all these Air Shows, the JF-17 attracted intense focus of visitors and international media.
> 
> The JF-17 Thunder is an all weather, multirole, light combat aircraft that has the potential to be the main stay & work horse of any air force. The design of JF-17 aircraft is based on modern concepts of aerodynamics.
> 
> The aviation exhibition featured 650 companies from China and other countries, with more than 100 plane-related products on show. The mayor thanked the PAF for sending its contingent to the show and praised the aircraft performance and serviceability during the show. He invited the PAF to participate again at Zhuhai in 2014. The PAF team thanked the chairman and the public of Zhuhai for their excellent hospitality.
> Pakistan JF-17s display incredible performance during Zhuhai Air Show  TheKooza.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda

&#65297;&#65297;&#65303;&#65331;

















&#65363;&#65365;&#65299;&#65301;


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## giant panda

go home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

China's X-47B hidden in a remote corner of the exhibition hall&#65306;
















This is onething that we should all look forward to in the next 3-5 months&#12290;

First Appearance possibly before Chinese New Year in Jan. or Feb. 2013&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

cirr said:


> China's X-47B hidden in a remote corner of the exhibition hall&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is onething that we should all look forward to in the next 3-5 months&#12290;
> 
> First Appearance possibly before Chinese New Year in Jan. or Feb. 2013&#65311;



China's X47B? Doesn't it have its own designation?


----------



## cirr

"Sharp Sword"


----------



## air marshal




----------



## giant panda




----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

giant panda said:


>



Seems like this isn't good reporting at all. First of all, they fail to realize that it is only ONE SIDED news from the Russians that substantially lacks authority and evidence. They did not realize that China has already tested all of their indigenous heavy fighters and are churning them out at a really fast pace (we see newly built J-11BS, J-15, every month); that does not seem like "slow" at all.


----------



## A.Rafay

Big Kid - TESTS


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

GAIC's *Harrier III* drone...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda




----------



## giant panda




----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

Was this pretty bird a pilot? a model?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ibr0kEmYrAz0r said:


> Was this pretty bird a pilot? a model?



A russian lady accompanying the Russian aerobatic team sitting in the cockpit of JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

TaimiKhan said:


> A russian lady accompanying the Russian aerobatic team sitting in the cockpit of JF-17



Not sitting actually. If you see closely. She is standing on the other side, on stairs.


----------



## giant panda

Ibr0kEmYrAz0r said:


> Was this pretty bird a pilot? a model?




She is from Russian Knights aerobatic team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda




----------



## giant panda

some videos:

http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/90264345-1047453724.html

http://www.v1.cn/v/2012-11-21/1353508581238.shtml

http://www.56.com/u76/v_ODE5MDMxNjE.html

http://news.cntv.cn/china/20121118/103574.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Open
Aligned with mark

what's the "trivial" mistake that I missed?






Ziras said:


> Trivial..But is that a grammar mistake?


----------

